# Weekly competition 2010-03



## AvGalen (Jan 14, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at thursday/friday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F R U2 F R' F R' U F' 
*2. *U R2 U F2 U' F R' U F2 U2 
*3. *U2 F U F' R2 U' R F2 R2 
*4. *U' R U2 R' F2 R' U' F 
*5. *R U F R' F2 R' U2 F U2 

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 D2 L' R B2 D2 B2 F2 R' U2 B' L2 F' U2 F' D' L F' R2 D2 U2 
*2. *U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F R2 B L2 R2 F2 R' U F U2 B' D' F' D R 
*3. *L' U2 B2 R' F2 L' D2 B2 L D2 R B F U' L' D B2 U' R F' 
*4. *R2 D2 F2 R2 F R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U F U R' B L' B2 U' R2 F 
*5. *F2 D B2 L2 F2 D2 U' R2 U' B' D2 F R F L' R2 D2 U' B2 

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw Fw L2 B' Fw2 Uw' U' Fw2 U2 B2 D' F R' B2 F2 Uw R2 U B' Uw Rw' D2 Rw D' Uw' Fw' F D2 B2 U' R' Fw Rw Fw2 R F' D Uw' U2 L'
*2. *Fw' L2 Rw2 D2 L2 R2 D' U' Fw R2 Fw2 Rw Fw2 Rw2 D' Fw2 F' D2 B Uw' Rw R F U2 R2 Uw2 R' D Fw' L F2 D' B2 Rw2 Uw2 B2 R U Fw F2
*3. *Fw Uw' Fw2 U' L Uw2 B' Rw D2 Uw' B Uw' R F R B' L2 D R2 F D R F' L' Rw F L' Uw' L D Rw' Uw2 U2 B' L D' R D' R' Fw2
*4. *Fw' U' B' D2 R' B2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 B' U2 F' Rw Fw2 U2 Rw2 Fw' L Fw' Rw U' B L' Fw2 U F L' Uw L' B U' Fw D U L2 D' B2 Fw2 L2 Rw2
*5. *Rw2 B2 Uw L' Rw' B' Fw2 U B2 Uw U F2 Rw2 R2 B Fw Uw Fw U' B D2 Uw U' B F2 D Rw2 B F2 U B Rw Fw2 D Fw2 L' B2 Rw R' D

*5x5x5*
*1. *R Bw' Lw2 R2 Uw Fw2 U L Rw2 R2 Fw' U Fw' Uw2 L2 F2 L2 F2 Lw Uw2 B2 Fw2 D' Bw F L Rw2 Fw2 Rw' D2 Bw D2 Lw' Rw D' Uw2 U Lw2 Dw Rw' B Rw2 Bw Rw2 R Bw2 Fw2 Uw' R2 Bw L2 Lw2 Bw Fw F2 Rw2 D Rw F Uw
*2. *Dw L2 B2 Uw2 F2 D Dw' Uw' F' R2 D2 Dw' U L U Rw2 Bw' D' R2 D' Fw2 D' Uw' U L2 Rw2 Dw2 Uw2 U2 R2 F L' Rw Uw' Rw2 Dw2 B Bw Dw' B Lw' Bw2 U L2 Bw D F' Uw L2 Lw Dw2 Lw' R B Bw U2 L Lw' R2 Bw2
*3. *Uw F2 U' Fw' Lw' Rw2 R2 D2 Uw Rw' Bw2 F2 U' L Lw R Bw2 Fw' Dw2 R B2 Fw R Dw' B Bw' Uw Bw Fw' Lw2 D Bw2 L B2 F Lw Rw2 Fw2 Dw Lw' Fw2 Uw' R2 Bw' F2 D' L' Uw2 B2 F2 D2 Rw Dw' Uw Rw' D2 Uw2 Rw' Fw' Dw
*4. *Dw Bw' D2 Dw' Uw L Uw L2 D' Rw R Bw' Dw2 U2 Bw Fw' Rw' B D Fw2 Rw2 Bw R' D B2 Bw Dw F Lw' Fw' R Uw B L' D Dw2 Rw2 U Lw2 R' B' Bw2 L Rw R' D2 Uw' B Fw2 L' Dw U L F' Dw2 Lw' F2 U Fw' R
*5. *R U L2 Dw2 Bw' Dw2 L' Lw2 D2 Dw2 B' Fw D Bw2 L2 Lw2 U Lw Rw' Bw Lw2 B2 Rw' Bw' Fw2 U2 Lw' F2 U' B' Bw' F' L Uw L' Fw Dw R' B' Dw Uw2 L' Bw' Fw Lw2 Dw2 L Rw R2 B' Bw' L Uw2 B L2 D2 B Bw' U2 F'

*6x6x6*
*1. *B 2B D' 2D R2 3F L' 2B L 3R2 3U 2U 2R 2D' 3F 2F2 L2 2R' 2B2 2L B2 D2 3U' 2U2 2R2 D2 2R2 2F' R F2 2U F 2D' L 2R' 2F 2R' 2D 3F2 2D2 2U' 3R F' 2U B' U R' B2 2U 2B2 F 2D' 2B' 3U' 2B2 3F' L 2R 2U' 3R' D2 2F U2 B 2D2 B F2 D' 2D 2F2 2U 3R2 R' 2U' 2L2 B' 2F D2 B' 2D2
*2. *3R' 2R2 3F' L' 2U' 2R B2 2F' 3R2 B' R' D2 L U2 2L R' D' 2D2 2B2 F2 U' 3F2 L' 2F' F2 D' 2D2 3U' 2R U' 3F' R2 2F' D2 3F F2 2L 2U' 2R' 3F D2 L2 3R 2U2 3R D2 3F2 3R 3F 2R 3U2 2B L2 2U L 3R' 2R2 R' B 2B' 2L' U2 2F D2 3R' U2 3R' 2F' 2L2 U' L B' 2F2 F 2L2 3F L2 R' D' 2D'
*3. *2D2 2L2 B 2U2 U' 2F L D2 2R2 B 2B' 3F' 2U2 L' 2L B 2R' 2F' F2 2L 2B 2F L' 3R U' 2L' 2U2 2F' 3U 2U2 2R' 2B' 3F' D2 B2 2F 2R 3U R 2U' 2R R2 2D2 3U 3R' U2 3R2 2R' 3F2 3U2 U' L 2L2 3R2 R2 2D' B' 2R' 2D R 2U2 B' 2L' D2 U2 3F 2F 2D 2L' 2R 3F2 2R2 B' 2B2 3F 2R R' B2 2F' F
*4. *B 2U 2F 2D' U' 2R' R' 2D2 2B' F' 3U' U' 2B 2L2 3U' 2U' L2 2L 3U2 F 2L2 2R U2 R' 2B 2F2 F' L' 3R R2 2F 3U' U' L 2R2 2D 2U R B' 3U2 2U' 2F2 3R2 3U' L R 2F' D B' 3U2 U' L' R' D2 3F' R' U' F 2R2 D 3U' B' 3F 2F2 2R D 2D' B2 L 2R2 R 2U' 2R R2 3F2 3U' 2B D2 2R2 U'
*5. *2U 2F2 2L' D2 U2 2R F 2U R F' D' B' F2 2U2 F R 2D' R' F2 U' L2 3R R' B' L2 F D R' 3F' 2F2 L2 R F 2U2 U' 2R2 2D' L' 2L 3R' 2R' U' R' 3U' U' 2F 3U' U2 3F 3R' 3U 3F 2U U 2R2 2F 3R' R2 3U 2F2 2L' R 2F' L R' F D' B' 2F2 3U2 2R R2 F2 3U' 2U U2 B' 3F2 L' 2F'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3L2 3R D' 3L' 2D2 3F U 2B 2F' F' 2R 2U 2R2 D' 2B2 2L' 2D2 3L' 3R 2R 2D2 3D L2 3D' R F2 3D2 3L' 3F 3U 2U2 U R 2B 2R2 2D 2R R2 2B2 2F2 F' L 3U B2 3B2 L B' L2 3L2 2F U2 3R2 2F' 2D' B 2F 2R2 3U U 3B 3D2 L2 3R 2F 2L2 D2 2L B' 3F' F2 D2 3R2 3B2 3F' U L R2 2D2 3F L2 D2 L 3R2 2R' 2B R' U L 3B' 3R' B' R2 D 2L2 3R2 F2 3L F 2U2 U2
*2. *2U' 2B2 2F' F' D R2 3F 3U2 B2 2U2 U 3L' B' 3U2 U' R 2F' U L2 2F2 R 2U' 3B' 2L F' 2R 2F2 2D2 2R2 B 3F' 2L U L2 3L2 U2 3B2 L' D' 3R2 3F 3L 3R' 3F F 3L' 3R' 3U R' U' 2R2 3B R' D' L 3B 3L2 B' 3U2 2L2 R2 3U2 3B' 3U L2 2B2 3F2 U 3R2 2U' 3L2 3F' D2 3L 3R' R' 3B U2 B 3U2 3B' 2F 3U' B 3L 2D2 3F 2D 3D' 3R2 R2 3F' 3D 2U' U F D' 3D' 3F 2F'
*3. *L' 3B L2 R' 2U2 3B' U2 3F 2F' 3L2 R 2D F 2D B2 R' F' L' 3U 2B2 3U' 3B2 2F 3L 2U' 2F' 2U2 3R 3F 2L 2R' B2 2R 2B 3B2 2F' L2 2D' 2U2 L' 2L' B' 3B' 3F' 3U' U' 2L D 2U 2L 3B2 2D L' U' L' U2 L' 3R B 3B2 2F2 2D2 3B' F' 3U2 B' R F' 3U2 2B 3L2 3D 2U' U2 2B2 3B2 3F' 2F' 2D' 2L2 3R 2B' 3U 3L' D2 2L 3F' 2R' 3U' 2B' 3B' 2U B2 2B2 2U' 3R2 B 2B 3B' D2
*4. *2F2 3R' 2D2 L' 2L2 B2 3B 3R2 D' U' 3L' 2R2 3B2 2L 3B 2F' R 3F' 2D 3R2 D2 U' L F2 R2 3B2 R F2 2R 3B2 D 3B' U2 2L 3R2 3B' 2L2 3R' 3F' U R D2 U2 R2 2F 2U 2L2 2D' F2 L' 3L 2R2 2B' R2 2B' F 2U' U 3L2 3R' 2F' F 2L F2 3D' R 2U' U 3B' 2U' 3R2 3D' 3U' F' 3U2 R' D2 2D2 3B' 3F F' L 2B 2U' 3F' 3U 2L 2F2 3R' 2D2 2F' 2L' U2 L' 3R 2B 2D 2B2 3B 3R'
*5. *L2 R 3U 2R' D 2D2 U' 2B2 3U' 2F2 3R' 2B 3B 3F 2F2 F' 2U' 2R2 U2 3R' 3D2 2U 3R 3F' 3D' U B L D' 2B U' F2 2L 2F D 3L' 2R 2D2 L 2D' 2U F' 3U' 2B 3F' F2 2L R' D' 2D U' 2F' 3D' R 2F' 3L R2 2F L2 3L F2 2D' 2L2 2R' 3B 3F2 R' B2 3B' F2 2R D2 3L' 3U2 2F' D' U' 3L 3R 2D2 U2 L 2U' 2B2 3F' 2U' B' 3B 3F' F L' 2L2 B2 3F' R' 2U R2 2B2 U2 R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' U F U R' U2 F2 R 
*2. *F' R2 F' U' R F2 U2 F' R U2 
*3. *R U' R F' U R U2 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U' L2 U B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 D' R U2 F R2 U' B' U B' L' 
*2. *D2 B2 R2 U' R2 D B2 F2 L2 F2 U' R F R2 B2 D2 L F' D L' U2 
*3. *R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' L' D L2 U2 B' U R2 B2 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' Uw' F' L Fw' D' U L2 R Uw Fw' L2 Rw2 D L' Rw' F2 Rw' D B F' Rw2 Uw2 Rw R B' L' Rw2 Uw' R2 F R2 D' Uw Fw D' Rw' Fw Uw2 U'
*2. *F2 Uw R2 D U2 L Fw' D2 Uw Fw2 F Rw2 Uw B2 F' U2 L Rw2 Uw2 U B' F' Rw2 B Fw2 L2 Fw' F' L' D F2 L R' Uw2 U' L Uw' U' Fw' R2
*3. *Uw' B2 F D2 Fw2 F Rw2 B L' B D2 F' R' D R B2 L2 B' F L Fw2 D' R2 D Uw' B' L' R' D2 R' Fw L' Uw B' F' Rw D Uw' Fw U'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw' Fw' F' Dw2 Uw2 U' Lw Rw2 B R B R2 B' L Rw' Uw Bw2 U Fw2 F2 Lw2 Bw Rw D' Dw2 Uw' U Bw' Uw' B Bw2 R U L Lw R Fw Dw2 F Dw B' Bw' Fw' L2 D2 Uw Rw2 R B' Uw2 U' Lw' Uw Rw2 D U2 Rw2 U2 Lw2 R
*2. *U B' D2 B2 Uw L2 Rw' D Bw Rw' U' Rw Uw2 B L' Rw' R2 Fw' D2 Rw Fw Rw' R D2 Uw' U' Rw U2 Fw' Rw B L' R Bw' Fw F2 Dw' Rw' Uw' B Bw2 Fw' Rw U2 R U2 F Uw' L' D U2 Bw' F2 Lw Rw' Dw Bw2 Fw F2 Dw2
*3. *Uw2 Rw B Bw' L' U2 Bw' Dw' L2 R Fw' D2 Dw B' Fw2 Dw' B' Bw2 F D' Uw' R2 F' U' Bw2 Lw' Fw Lw B2 U2 L B' D2 Dw2 L' F2 Dw' L2 F' D2 Bw2 U L Bw2 F' Uw' Bw U2 Bw Lw2 B' Fw L2 Dw' Lw2 Rw2 F2 L B2 L

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U2 R' U2 B2 R' D2 R' F2 R B' L2 U F2 D L B' F' R2 F U' 
*2. *R2 F U2 R2 F' L2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D L' U L2 D F' D R2 B U' R 
*3. *B2 D2 R F2 L' U2 B2 U2 L R F2 D2 U L' R2 B F' L D F2 L2 
*4. *B' R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 F' L2 B' U2 R D' U2 B' R U2 F L' F' L 
*5. *L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R B2 R' B2 U2 L' F' D R B' U B2 D2 F L2 
*6. *B2 U F2 U R2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 U L' F2 D2 L2 B D2 R D B U2 
*7. *R' F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R' D2 R2 F2 R D' U' F R D R2 B' F2 R' D2 
*8. *L2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U' F' L' D R D' U' R F' U 
*9. *U2 F2 D2 U2 L2 F2 L F2 R' B2 U' B2 L' U2 F2 R2 U' F' R' F' U 
*10. *B2 L2 D' F2 U R2 F2 L2 D2 F L D B' R' D' B L2 R' F2 R 
*11. *D2 B2 U2 L U2 L R U2 B2 U' L2 D R D L' D U' B D' U2 F' 
*12. *U2 R U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R' F2 R' U' R' B' R' U2 F' D' F' D' F' 
*13. *F2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 U L2 F' D2 U' R' U L2 F' L' R F2 L' U 
*14. *L2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 F R' B F R2 D2 F' R2 D' R2 
*15. *U2 B2 L' D2 L' D2 L' F2 L2 R U2 B2 D F' R' B F2 D2 L' R2 B2 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 R' F' L2 D2 U2 R D2 B D L' B2 
*2. *L2 U B2 U F2 U B2 U2 R2 U L' F L2 U' L' F L2 F2 R F D 
*3. *D2 R2 F2 L U2 L F2 R' U2 R D2 F L U' L' R' U' B2 L2 B U' 
*4. *F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D F2 U' L' F D U' R' D U F U' L' 
*5. *R2 F2 L D2 L F2 D2 L2 D2 L D' L' R' F' R2 D U L2 F D2 U' 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 U R2 F R' U' F2 L' F L2 U2 L R2 
*2. *L2 B U2 F2 L2 R2 B' L2 B' D2 U R2 U L R' U' R B' D B2 R' 
*3. *L2 D2 U L2 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 R F U R' D R B' U' R D U R' 
*4. *R2 D' R2 U' F2 D' U' R2 B2 R' U R2 B D2 L F' U' B D R' U' 
*5. *L2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 U B2 L' F' L D' R' U' F R' D' R' 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D2 F2 D2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L U2 R2 U L F' D2 L' R B' L2 F2 U' F2 
*2. *D2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L R' B2 D' F D B' U F' R' B2 F' L2 U2 R2 
*3. *B2 D2 U' B2 D B2 F2 L2 D R2 F' D F' L' B2 R U L U B' U 
*4. *U B2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 B U2 B2 L D R F D' B2 D R2 
*5. *B2 D2 R' F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B' L2 F R' U R2 U L B F2 U' F' 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 U2 R U2 R' F2 L' D2 R D2 L' U F' U' R F U B R F2 D 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F U2 R F' U2 R F2 U' R U2 
*3. *D2 B2 L2 F' L2 F' D2 U2 R2 U B2 U2 R F D U R' F' L F2 U 
*4. *Rw B' F2 Uw2 U F2 L' B2 R2 D R D' L' Rw2 R2 Uw2 U' L' Rw' Fw L R2 Uw' U' B Fw' F R2 B L Uw B' D' Fw2 L2 Uw' R Fw2 R2 Uw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' F U2 R2 U' R U R2 
*3. *R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F' U2 L U' B' D R F2 L' U2 R' B F 
*4. *R' D2 U' F' R2 U2 Rw2 R B Fw2 U B U' L Rw' R' F2 Rw' D2 Uw2 B2 L' Fw F2 D Rw2 D' B2 Uw' F' D' Uw2 U' F2 Rw B' R' Fw2 Uw' F
*5. *F L Fw L' Dw L2 U' F2 Uw Rw2 D' Dw2 Lw2 R Bw F' U Bw Fw' L B' Fw Dw2 Bw Fw2 Uw2 U Fw' L Lw F2 Uw' B Bw' Fw2 F Rw2 Dw2 B Lw2 B2 Dw2 Bw Fw2 F' Rw2 D Dw' Uw Fw2 Lw2 R U2 L D Rw2 Uw2 Bw2 Lw Uw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-5,d=-4 / dUdU u=-5,d=0 / ddUU u=-1,d=-1 / UdUd u=-4,d=2 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=1 / ddUd
*2. *UUdd u=-5,d=4 / dUdU u=2,d=5 / ddUU u=5,d=-2 / UdUd u=1,d=1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-4 / ddUU
*3. *UUdd u=0,d=-1 / dUdU u=-1,d=-5 / ddUU u=-5,d=3 / UdUd u=-3,d=-3 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=1 / UUdU
*4. *UUdd u=1,d=1 / dUdU u=6,d=5 / ddUU u=2,d=-1 / UdUd u=-3,d=-1 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=1 / dUdU
*5. *UUdd u=-3,d=-5 / dUdU u=-2,d=-4 / ddUU u=-4,d=2 / UdUd u=5,d=-3 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=5 / dUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L U' R U R' L' U' R U' R' U L' U B' u' l' 
*2. *L U L U L R U R' U R' u 
*3. *R L R U R L' U R U' R' L' U' L U' R' L' B u' r 
*4. *U' L' U' L U L' B u b 
*5. *L U' R U L' R' U L U' R U' R' U L' U' R B u' r' l' b' 

*Square-1*
*1. *(-3,6) (0,-3) (6,5) (-2,1) (-4,2) (-5,3) (-3,3) (6,0) (-3,3) (6,0) (6,3) (0,3) (6,3) (3,0) (-5,5) (0,0)
*2. *(3,6) (0,-3) (3,5) (-5,3) (0,4) (-3,0) (4,0) (6,4) (6,2) (-2,2) (6,2) (1,0) (2,2) (-2,2) (0,2) (0,3)
*3. *(0,0) (0,-3) (0,5) (4,3) (-2,5) (2,3) (-2,0) (4,0) (-4,0) (0,5) (-2,0) (6,0) (2,0) (5,0) (0,3) (6,0) (4,0) (6,0) (0,3) (0,0)
*4. *(0,6) (-3,3) (-3,0) (6,0) (-5,2) (6,4) (-3,0) (-3,0) (3,0) (3,2) (0,4) (0,1) (-3,0) (0,1) (2,2) (2,4) (0,5) (0,0)
*5. *(0,6) (0,6) (6,3) (6,3) (-3,3) (5,0) (-5,0) (0,3) (3,2) (0,1) (-1,2) (6,3) (4,0) (0,4) (-1,3) (0,3) (-5,0)


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 14, 2010)

2x2x2 BLD: DNF(2:30.61), DNF(52.02), DNF(3:00.24) = DNF

2x2x2:13.50, (14.43), 8.31, 10.29, (7.43) = 10.70
3x3x3: 29.51, (25.67), 27.07, (33.58), 28.19+ = 28.26
4x4x4:

3x3x3 OH:

Magic: 1.33, 1.32, 1.47, 1.37, 1.32 = 1.34
Pyraminx:


----------



## Toad (Jan 14, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> 2x2 BLD: DNF DNF DNF = DNF
> 
> FAil.



Did you actually try them...?


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 14, 2010)

*2x2:* (8.83) 7.76 7.97 7.96 (7.22) => 7.89

*3x3:* 24.03 (19.75) 19.75 (24.09) 21.29 => 21.69

Comment: Lol, two identical times, and two more nearly identical times

*4x4:* 1:43.47 (1:13.16) 1:18.85 (1:49.04) 1:32.71 => 1:31.68

*5x5:* (3:57.35) 3:41.34 (3:33.18) 3:42.49 3:39.41 => 3:41.08

*3x3 OH:* 42.84 44.73 (48.97) 40.17 (40.05) => 42.58

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:57.64

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 5:32.29

*Magic:* (DNF) 1.18 1.11 (1.06) 2.50 => 1.60


----------



## aronpm (Jan 15, 2010)

*2x2x2*: (17.83), 11.77, 14.91, (7.80), 11.58 = 12.75
*3x3x3*: (19.75), 23.21, (27.30), 20.93, 25.38 = 23.17
*4x4x4*: (1:48.65), 2:13.68, (2:29.18), 1:57.88, 1:52.28 = 2:01.28
*5x5x5*: 3:30.61, (3:23.36), 4:02.57, 3:40.12, (4:30.55) = 3:44.44
*7x7x7*: (11:40.44), 12:50.44, 13:33.47, 12:46.71, (DNS) = 13:03.54
Comment: I'm not going to do 6x6 or 7x7 anymore. Scrambling and solving is just tedious.

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: DNF(1:52.06), DNF(1:08.86), DNF(1:18.72) = DNF
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF(3:39.72), DNF(3:30.69), DNF = DNF
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF(29:00.63), DNS, DNS = DNF
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 0/4 = DNF in 26:51.38
Comment: What a week a failures!

*3x3x3 One Handed*: (DNF), 1:18.58, 1:02.81, (54.18), 1:00.56 = 1:07.32

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: 2:41.36
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: 5:38.53
Comment: Pretty good relays for me, but I could've done better.

*Magic*: (1.61), 1.65, (2.22), 1.69, 1.65 = 1.66
*Megaminx*: 5:03.25, 4:42.25 4:48.18, (5:34.80), (4:22.11) = 4:51.23
*Pyraminx*: 33.05, 21.96, (38.41), (17.94), 30.75 = 28.59
*Square-1*: 2:30.46, 2:07.25, (1:31.19), (3:43.88), 1:58.88 = 2:12.20

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: B' L' D' U R' U' F R' F U L F' U R U R' L B R2 B' L' B R2 B2 U B U2 D' F U F' D U2 F' L F L' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' U2 (50)


Spoiler



2x2x2: B' L' D' U R' U' F R' (10)
Cross: F U L F' (4)
F2L 1: U R U R' . B' U B (7 [-1 from cancellation])
Keyhole: U2 D' F U F' D (6)
F2L 3: U2 F' L F L' (5)
OLL: R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' (12)
PLL: U2 (1)

Insert at .: L B R2 B' L' B R2 B' (8)


----------



## Cride5 (Jan 15, 2010)

*2x2x2: 8.21*
7.70, 8.86, 8.06, (6.16), (10.33)

*3x3x3: 24.23 *
(25.69), (21.90), 24.89, 24.60, 23.19
Meh :/

*2x2x2 BLD: 5:28.77*
1:59.63	+ 2:35.89 = 4:35.52 DNF - Totally scrambled
2:18.54 + 2:06.17 = 4:24.72 DNF - 2 misoriented corners
3:18.16 + 2:10.61 = 5:28.77 Probably last place, but success nevertheless 

*3x3x3 FMC: 48 Moves*
Scramble: F2 U2 R U2 R' F2 L' D2 R D2 L' U F' U' R F U B R F2 D
Solution:
2x2x2: L (F) R' U L' U2 L' (7/7)
+1x2x2: R' F R D (4/11)
F2L minus slot: B' F R F R'B2 R2 B' D' R2 D F (12/23)
Leave 3 Corners: D' B' D2 B D' B' D B D' R D2 R' D' R D R' D' (17/40)
Niklas: R2 D' L' D R2 D' L D (8/48)
Comment: Difficult blockbuild towards the end of F2L, then setting up the last layer was a complete mess! Lost the will to improve it :/

Overall - pretty terrible performance this week!


----------



## Yi Ren (Jan 15, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 5.50, 6.03, 6.55, 4.50, 4.28 = 5.34
*3x3x3:* 16.19, 14.61, 14.78, 15.11, 13.42 = 14.83 pretty good
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 20.75, 21.19, 19.55, 21.16, 21.41 = 21.03 not good
*Pyraminx:* 7.91, 7.22, 7.34, 6.67, 5.81 = 7.08 pretty good!
*Square-1: * 24.67, 29.97, 30.03, 21.86, 19.30 = 25.50 quite good!
*Clock:* 11.95, 12.16, 9.80, 10.14, 13.80 = 11.42 single time is very good
*Master Magic:* 3.52, 3.23, 2.97, 3.22, 3.39 = 3.28 good


----------



## MistArts (Jan 15, 2010)

*2x2x2 BLD:* DNF, 54.28+, DNF = 54.28


----------



## Edmund (Jan 15, 2010)

3x3
14.72
14.95, (16.42), 15.73, (12.69), 13.47
Comment: Verry nice


----------



## PeterV (Jan 15, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 7.54, 9.08, 7.27, (6.85), (9.32) = *7.96 avg.*

3x3x3: (28.45), 29.84, 29.07, (33.41), 28.93 = *29.28 avg.*

magic: 1.57, 1.57, 2.74, (1.56), (DNF) = *1.96 avg.*


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 15, 2010)

3x3 : 15.33, (16.85), (14.65), 15.29, 16.05 = 15.56
Don't know whats going on with me, so sucky 

2x2 : 5.91, 6.99, (4.80), 6.84, (7.06) = 6.56
Nothing special here 

3x3 OH : (34.36), 26.13, 29.80, (25.25), 28.52 = 28.15
Cool 

2x2 BLD : DNF(28.84), 1:02.96, 27.38 = 27.38
Yay finally a correct speed BLD 

3x3 BLD : 2:09.80, 3:02.37, 2:53.61 = 2:09.80
On the 2nd I did T perms for no reason and spent time remembering how many I did and reversed them. I had to reverse my corner permutation and redo it on the 3rd because I realized I executed it wrong  The first one owns though 

Sq-1 : (30.12), (56.26), 53.21, 48.50, 52.50 = 51.40
Lol, I had an "LL skip" on the first solve

Megaminx : 2:19.30, 2:40.91, (2:05.16), (2:47.10), 2:37.89 = 2:30.70
Nice average, PB single  Popped on the fourth though  Coulda been way faster


----------



## ianini (Jan 15, 2010)

3x3: 17.75, 19.72, 17.59, *15.63*, 24.81 = 18.35
2x2: *4.93*, 5.66, 7.77, 7.00, 5.84 = 6.17


----------



## Edward_Lin (Jan 15, 2010)

2x2: 3.51, 3.95, 3.59, (4.12), (2.95)=3.68
2x2bld: dnf, 18.72+, dnf=18.72
3x3: (15.35), 13.63, 13.84, (13.39), 13.88=13.79

to be continued......


----------



## mande (Jan 15, 2010)

3x3: 16.39, 17.42, (46.48), 17.74, (15.95) = 17.18
Comment: Awesome.

2x2: (11.19), 6.58, 8.31, 7.85, (4.27) = 7.58
Comment: Good.

3x3 OH: 38.86, 33.26, 35.58, (40.28), (32.62) = 35.90
Comment: Very good.

2x2 BLD: DNF, 40.40, DNF = 40.40
Comment: Good.

3x3 BLD: 3:00.42, 2:20.82, 2:26.61 = 2:20.82
Comment: Really good.

3x3 MTS: (1:24.63), 1:21.27, (1:05.10), 1:06.99, 1:13.25 = 1:13.84
Comment: Fair enough.

3x3 MultiBLD: 1/2 = 0 points (8:31.16 [4:00])
Comment: Second cube (first memorized) was off by 1 3 cycle of edges. Same thing happened last week, its so frustrating. Maybe I should start going for 3 cubes again.


----------



## Yichen (Jan 15, 2010)

yichen:

2x2x2: *4.21*
(4.67), 4.11, 4.58, 3.93, (3.57)


----------



## Edward (Jan 15, 2010)

Just mainteneced my cube .

*3x3:* 17.83 Competition PB
15.56, 17.16, 17.96, 18.38, 18.76

*3x3 OH:* 41.77 I think this is my PB OH average.
41.22, 30.70, 43.97, 45.15, 40.12 

Imma try a new event every week until I run out of events to try.
Last week was FMC so...

*2x2:* 9.13
12.04, 10.69, 8.45, 8.26, 8.06

Today was my first day EVER solving a real 2x2.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jan 15, 2010)

2x2
8.10
5.47
7.81
6.33
6.16
=6.77

3x3
20.64
20.15
19.78
19.04
19.38
=19.77 (v consistant times) ok average

Megaminx
2.14.73
2.03.55
2.17.64
2.16.86
2.04.01

=2.11.36 (bad)

Clock
24.26
24.88
23.43
32.00
28.04
= 26.52


----------



## jave (Jan 15, 2010)

*2x2x2: 13.37*
(8.40)
(19.77)
11.04
13.45
15.62
Comment: My avg is 1337 but it's definitely not. lol

*3x3x3: 30.53*
(40.81) -- Pop. 
32.65 -- Pop
(26.20)
27.13
31.82
Comment: I'm unhappy with this. Was so tempted to re-do the first solve.

*4x4x4: 2:10.63*
(2:27.02) [DP]
2:23.13 [PP]
2:06.00
2:02.76 [PP]
(1:55.56) [PP]
Comment: I think I was somehow in the zone, and I was solving faster than I usually do. 

*3x3x3 OH: 1:02.05*
1:02.91
(1:15.68)
1:00.92
(58.73)
1:02.31

*2-3-4 Relay: 2:45.74*

*Pyraminx: 17.56*
19.28
(15.32)
17.98
15.41
(22.30)


----------



## AdvanceFIN (Jan 15, 2010)

2x2: (6.43), 3.94, (3.58), 4.75, 4.81 = 4.50

3x3: (14.21), (19.25), 16.18, 14.34, 18.63 = 16.38
Comment: Two bad solves ruined it.


----------



## Fox (Jan 15, 2010)

*3x3x3:*
40.08 - 38.07 - (41.05) - (34.64) - 38.48 = *38.88*
Really bad...

*3x3x3 OH:*
2:02.73 - (1:39.80) - (2:17.43) - 1:59.52 - 1:52.38 = *1:58.21*
Well.

*3x3x3 Match the scramble:*
(2:08.89) - 2:08.74 - (1:59.11) - 2:04.88 - 2:01.49 = *2:05.04*
Better than last week.

I haven't cubing anything this week...


----------



## desertbear (Jan 15, 2010)

*2x2: 00:13.63*
12.35
19.30
12.22
13.99
10.29
Just starting to work on Ortega for 2x2. So while this average is sub-par, it's a work in progress.

*3x3: 00:56.78* 
56.51
1:02.59
56.91
50.73
57.17
Learned Fridrich in the past week, and I'm working my way down.

*Pyraminx: 00:09.88*
9.01
7.97
13.99
9.02
9.39
*PB Average!*


----------



## Muesli (Jan 15, 2010)

*Magic
*
(1.44), 1.56, 1.47, 1.70, (DNF) = 1.58 
_String broke on the last solve. _

*2x2x2
*
5.99, 7.00, (7.09), 6.07, (5.47) = 6.35_
Not bad, not bad._

*3x3x3*

(26.71), 23.72, 25.46, 24.09, (23.36), = 24.42
_Yuck. That's not very good._
*
5x5x5*

(3:59.75), (4:36.01), 4:28.57, 4:23.94, 4:35.03 = 4:29.18
_First ever average of 5 on the 5x5. Not bad imo. 

_*Clock*
30.33, (32.18), 28.87, 30.30, (27.34) = 29.83
_Lol. I suck._


----------



## onionhoney (Jan 16, 2010)

3x3x3
12.17, 11.50, 15.63, 12.56, 11.99
=*12.24*

good.

2x2x2

Average of 5: *2.68*
1. (2.16) 
2. 2.72 
3. (10.50+) 
4. 3.01 
5. 2.32

LanLan 2x2 is awesome~


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 16, 2010)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* (9.86), 14.90, 12.54, 13.34, (15.35) = *13.59*
*3x3x3:* 42.36, 37.84, (54.80), 42.52, (37.21) = *40.91*
*4x4x4:* 2:26.60, (3:11.51), 2:32.98, 2:31.17, (2:15.72) = *2:30.25*
*5x5x5:* 4:21.60, (5:14.02), (3:54.16), 4:22.24, 4:54.62 = *4:32.82*
(includes a new PB of sub-4 which is very pleasing)
*6x6x6:* (8:51.55), 8:33.13, 8:08.97, (7:50.03), 8:32.49 = *8:24.86*
*7x7x7:* 12:01.43, (12:41.10), (11:23.05), 12:32.25, 12:06.94 = *12:13.54*
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 1:21.50, 1:22.36, 1:14.25, (1:03.82), (1:26.32) = *1:19.37*
(Another PB in there! Quite a good week for these)
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *4:56.77*
(That didn't go too well!)
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *9:38.69*
(Ahem -- more mistakes!)
*Magic:* (3.27), 2.21, (1.83), 2.55, 2.00 = *2.25*
*Master Magic:* 18.32, (20.43), (11.22), 14.66, 12.66 = *15.21*
(I only learned this today!)
*Clock:* (47.08), (23.66), 24.85, 30.86, 30.99 = *28.90*
(mistakes - unable to concentrate  )
*MegaMinx:* 4:39.94, (4:55.10), 4:18.82, 4:43.09, (3:45.08) = *4:33.95*
(I think that's a PB in there  )
*PyraMinx:* (27.60), 15.57, 18.40, (13.41), 18.72 = *17.56*
*Square-1:* (1:34.32), 2:14.42, (3:44.05), 3:27.11, 2:02.14 = *2:34.56*
(first solve seems to be PB  yay!)


----------



## Faz (Jan 16, 2010)

2x2: 2.49, 3.86, 3.76, 2.78, 4.53 = 3.47
Meh.
3x3: 10.21, 10.91, 11.12, 11.76, 10.62 = 10.88
Ugh.... Haven't cubed for a while - sore wrist.
3oh: 24.10, 18.65, 18.86, 22.99, 17.57 = 20.17
meh.
4x4: 46.01, 44.78, 44.71, 45.83, 45.60 = 45.40
Meh.
5x5: 1:19.78, 1:26.80, 1:20.84, 1:21.25, 1:19.16 = 1:20.69
Should have been faster.
Megaminx: 1:26.47, 1:28.41, 1:17.48, 1:26.93, 1:36.00 = 1:27.27
Ugh. I suck at megaminx.
Pyraminx: 6.04, 4.36, 5.67, 6.03, 9.48 = 5.91
Good I guess.
2x2BLD: 20.16+, 11.26+, DNF(21.14) = 11.16
Ok
234: 1:07.77
Grr
2345: 2:20.67
Good.
Sq1: 27.59, 27.35, 31.94, 27.06, 31.08 = 28.67
Bleh.
6x6: 4:02.75, 2:38.92, 3:07.35, 3:17.88, 3:18.82 = 3:14.58
lmao i suck. good single though.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 16, 2010)

_jamesdeanludlow_

*2x2*: 11.88, 9.81, 10.00, 10.97, 7.90 = *10.26*
Comment: A bit slower than recently, but I still haven't got quick recognition with PBL.
*3x3*: 17.88, 24.62, 27.31, 20.33, 26.46 = *23.80*
Comment: OLL skip on 1st. 4th was non lucky. PB avg, but I'm not sure whether to count it.
*4x4*: 1.29.50 P, 1.28.62 OP, 1.26.44 O, 1.23.27 , 1.19.55 = *1.26.11*
Comment: Quicker each time. 
*5x5*: 2.43.88, 2.42.65, 2.34.38, 2.53.65, 2.57.68 = *2.46.74*
Comment: Disappointing last 2 solves. In fact, disappointing avg.
*6x6*: 5.22.27, 5.14.25, 5.26.83, 5.07.56, 4.52.88 = *5.14.39*
Comment: PB single
*7x7*: 7.39.80, 7.44.63, 8.03.46, 6.46.86, 8.08.28 = *7.49.28*
Comment: WTF!!!!!!! Sub 7 single? I've no idea how this happened. Sub 8s are coming thick and fast now I've switched back to my white V7 now.
*2-4 Relay*: *2.00.01*
Comment: How close?
*2-5 Relay*: *5.02.21*
Comment: Nice.
*3x3 OH*: 1.14.11, 1.14.43, 1.25.64, 1.26.69, 1.15.50 = *1.18.53*
Comment: A bit better than avg I guess.
*Magic*: 1.59, 1.91, 1.65, 1.53, 1.53 = *1.59*
Comment: Good
*Master Magic*: DNF, 2.85, 3.06, 2.80, 2.94 = *2.95*
*Clock*: 14.50, 16.36, 17.75, 18.34, 16.78 = *16.96avg*
Comment: Okay
*Pyraminx*: 14.66, 22.30, 22.80, 5.50, 19.83 = *18.93avg*
Comment: You could say that I got a little lucky on the 4th!
*3x3 FMC*: *55 Moves*
Comment:
U B2 U R B' R - 2x2x2
x2 y U R U' x2 B' R B - Finish cross
U' F U' F' U' R' U R - Second pair
F' U F U R U R' - Third pair
U F U2 F' U2 y' R U2 R' U' R' F R F - Fourth pair with sexy edge control for..
U' - OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' - T Perm
Not overly good, but I'm pleased I forced an OLL skip. Now to able to do that at speed lol.

I'm back at work now, and am properly tired each evening. To that end, I may not do many events this week.
EDIT - Turns out I've done my usual events.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 16, 2010)

Sq-1: 11.38, (17.08), 11.99, 16.73, (10.24) = 13.37
I'm so leet. Yeah, two had parity =P


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 16, 2010)

*2x2: *5.25, 5.61, 3.94, 5.37, 6.08= *5.41*
*3x3: *20.34, 21.70, 21.64, 23.88, 17.44= *21.23*
*3x3 OH: *29.06, 29.86, 26.78, 31.16, 43.15= *30.03*
*3x3 Feet: *4:15.02, 2:54.71, 3:10.30, 3:44.52, DNS= *3:43.28*
*4x4: *1:19.83, 1:28.44, 1:24.14, 1:23.04, 1:16.01= *1:22.34*
*5x5: *2:50.44, 2:37.57, 2:57.14, 2:25.04, DNS= *2:48.38*
*6x6: *6:08.00, 5:16.85, 5:15.25, 4:32.81, DNS= *5:33.36*
*Pyraminx: *8.42, 7.47, 6.71, 5.16, 5.97= *6.72*
*Megaminx: *2:34.07, 3:03.81, 2:34.22, 2:51.23, DNS= *2:49.75*
*Square-1: *26.28, 1:05.91, 40.92, 30.16, 36.29= *35.79*
*Clock: *DNF, 16.45, 14.83, 17.96, 19.90= *18.10*
*Magic: *1.33, 1.30, 3.16, 1.30, 1.86= *1.50*
*Master Magic: *3.57, 3.25, 3.07, 3.29, 4.65= *3.37*
*2x2+3x3+4x4: * *1:57.21*
*2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5: 5:03.65*


----------



## Bogyo (Jan 16, 2010)

2x2: 5.77 6.59 9.59 4.84 5.77 => 6.04 :fp
3x3: 14.59 15.16 12.68 16.61 14.53 => 14.76
4x4: 58.50 1:33.22 1:12.06 1:05.53 1:14.84 => 1:10.81 Total fail. I popped during the OLL parity at the second solve..
5x5: 1:32.86 1:35.66 1:39.84 1:45.97 1:43.71 => 1:39.68
6x6: 3:43.08 3:14.36 2:55.43 3:15.34 3:22.61 => 3:17.44
Megaminx: 1:13.33 1:01.97 1:03.66 1:00.71 57.43 =>1:02.11 At the first solve I messed up the blocks, and forgot the EP... : D
Magic: 0.97 DNF 0.97 0.91 0.86 => 0.95
Master Magic: 3.16 3.50 4.31 4.16 4.09 => 3.92
2x2+3x3+4x4: 1:22.94
2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5: 3:02.80


----------



## JustinJ (Jan 16, 2010)

Square-1: 22.61, (17.78), 23.46, 22.98, (26.88) = 23.02


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 16, 2010)

2x2: 2.49, 3.49, 3.54, 3.09, 2.52 = *3.03*

clock: 7.02, 9.31, 8.13, 8.43, 8.33 = *8.30*

Sq1: 12.03, 16.84, 18.36, 19.03, 11.08 = *15.74*

I'm coming to get you Simon...


----------



## JunwenYao (Jan 17, 2010)

*JunwenYao*

*7x7x7*
1. 11:07.29	
2. (9:54.72) PB
3. (11:12.97) 
4. 10:50.70	
5. 10:40.23
Average: 10:52.74
It's my first 7x7x7 cube solve.I'm a Chinese but i use V-Cube.YJ's Cube is Sick&Crap.


----------



## mazei (Jan 17, 2010)

3x3x3: 11.94, 11.47, 12.02, 12.53, 11.97 = 11.98
Darn consistency...

Megaminx: 1:33.71, 1:31.83, 1:23.47, 1:22.28, 1:30.84 = 1:28.71
5 cycles are starting to **** me off. 5 cycle on the 1:22 cost me a sub-1:20...

4x4x4: 49.61, 1:01.94, 51.81, 56.98, 55.50 = 54.76

5x5x5: 1:38.34, 1:33.06, 1:46.33, 1:30.53, 1:47.23 = 1:38.24

3x3x3 BLD: 2:45.86, 3:05.12, DNF = 2:45.86
Didn't think I'd be this comfortable with BH corners.

2x2x2: 3.59, 5.89, 5.56, 3.91, 8.41 = 5.12
Meh.

4x4x4 BLD: 20:50.55, DNS, DNS = 20:50.55
Corners was easy luckily

3x3x3 OH: 20.69, 20.02, 23.31, 23.39, 25.88 = 22.46
Prolly the last time I'll use my A2 for OH.

EDIT
Off-topic: Wow, I didn't know this forum has censoring.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 17, 2010)

Mats B 

*2x2:* 35.71	17.47	12.26	26.66	36.37	= *26.61*
*3x3:* 53.83	69.89	41.23	41.65	54.75	= *50.08	* 
*4x4:* 3:25.10 3:34.17 2:53.48 2:50.63 3:56.98 = *3:17.58*
*5x5:* 5:31.88 7:17.73 7:18.67 6:47.33 7:31.56	= *7:07.91*
*2-4Rel: 4:22.78	*
*2-5Rel: 13:42.55 * 

*2x2BLD:* dnf 36.56 dnf = *36.56	*
*3x3BLD: * dnf dnf dnf = *DNF*
*4x4BLD: * dnf dnf dnf = *DNF*
*5x5BLD: * dnf dnf dnf = *DNF*
:confused::confused::confused::confused:
*Multi: 6/7 = 5* in 52:36

Edit: OK Feliks, I agree:


----------



## Faz (Jan 17, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> *2x2BLD:* dnf 36.56 dnf = *36.56	*
> *3x3BLD: * dnf dnf dnf = *DNF*
> *4x4BLD: * dnf dnf dnf = *DNF*
> *5x5BLD: * dnf dnf dnf = *DNF*
> :confused::confused::confused::confused:


----------



## Jin (Jan 17, 2010)

3x3: 19.19, 15.95, (20.42), 16.59, (15.80)=17.24


3x3 One-Handed(OH): 35.35,(33.57), 38.82, 43.72, (46.08)=39.30
...

Pyraminx: (11.56), 8.41, 8.17, (6.99), 9.63=8.74
PB Average!


----------



## Edam (Jan 17, 2010)

*3x3* 16.69, 17.44, (18.84), (16.65), 18.71 = *17.61*
*4X4* 1:32.27, (1:32.83), 1:31.94, (1:09.22), 1:29.02 = *1:31.08*
_sub70 4x4 was quite a surprise, i haven't practiced in ages, as my other times show._
*6x6* (7:36.94), 6:53.70, 6:19.66, 6:51.33, (5:46.35) =*6:41.56*
_lulz i suck at 6x6_

literally the first time i've touched a magic since the bristol comp:

magic: 1.02, (DNF), 1.46, 1.00, (0.96) = *1.16* might have been a nice average if not for the DNF.


----------



## Shortey (Jan 17, 2010)

Edam said:


> *3x3* 16.69, 17.44, (18.84), (16.65), 18.71 = *17.61*
> *4X4* 1:32.27, (1:32.83), 1:31.94, (1:09.22), 1:29.02 = *1:31.08*
> sub70 4x4 was quite a surprise, i haven't practiced in ages, as my other times show.



Sub-70? Sub-70 is sub 1:10.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 17, 2010)

2x2: 3.06, 3.87, 3.39, 3.04, 2.37 = 3.16
3x3: 11.70, 12.21, 10.89, 12.67, 9.68 = 11.60
4x4: 55.40, 54.04, 54.25, 59.84, 59.56 = 56.41
5x5: 1:40.70, 1:50.52, 1:44.73, 1:45.51, 1:36.05 = 1:43.64
6x6: 3:31.92, 3:21.56, 3:29.47, 3:13.07, 3:19.02 = 3:23.35
7x7: 5:39.24, 5:43.79, 5:30.00, 5:28.54, 5:35.32 = 5:34.85
2x2 BLD: DNF(26.27), DNF(21.02), 24.18 = 24.18
3x3 BLD: DNF(1:25.50), 2:19.30, 1:56.65 = 1:56.65 - Nice! First one was a pop.. Last one was easy 
4x4 BLD: DNF, 19:37, 18:26 = 18:26 - Woot! 2/3 
Multi BLD: 2/2 8:58 
3x3 OH: 25.52, 28.11, 27.08, 23.70, 19.88 = 25.43
3x3 WF: 2:35.00, 2:56.43, 1:59.35, 2:23.56, 2:14.53 = 2:24.36
3x3 MTS: 1:21.43, 1:13.14, 1:11.14, 1:24.52, 1:22.52 = 1:19.03
2-4 relay: 1:15.49
2-5 relay: 3:11.94
Magic: 1.55, 1.43, 1.54, 1.52, 1.42 = 1.50
Clock: 12.57, 11.34, 13.22, 10.62, 13.07 = 12.33
Megaminx: 1:03.63, 1:01.35, 1:06.86, 1:09.42, 1:02.65 = 1:04.38
Pyraminx: 6.78, 5.33, 5.91, 3.91, 4.91 = 5.38
Square-1: 22.51, 23.84, 18.07, 18.87, 23.10 = 21.49

FMC: 37 

Scramble: F2 U2 R U2 R' F2 L' D2 R D2 L' U F' U' R F U B R F2 D 
Solution: U D' R' B' U' F R' U F U' L2 R' F R U' L' U L U' F' U F U2 R U' R' F' U F B' U' B U' B' U2 B U' (37)

2x2x2: U D' R' B' U' F R' (7)
2x2x3: U F U' L2 (11)
F2L#3: R' F R U' L' U L (18)
F2L#4: U' F' U F U2 R U' R' F' U F (29)
LL: B' U' B U' B' U2 B U' (37)


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 17, 2010)

Morten said:


> Edam said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3* 16.69, 17.44, (18.84), (16.65), 18.71 = *17.61*
> ...




*4X4* 1:32.27, (1:32.83), 1:31.94, *(1:09.22)*, 1:29.02 = *1:31.08*


----------



## Shortey (Jan 17, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > Edam said:
> ...



:fp to me. I thought he was talking about the average. =P Silly me.


----------



## Edam (Jan 17, 2010)

Morten said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Morten said:
> ...



hah, no problem.


----------



## Shortey (Jan 17, 2010)

Edam said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > MTGjumper said:
> ...



Congrats on sub-70 though. =P


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 17, 2010)

FMC: 34 moves.

B'L'U2RF2DB'D2F'RF'U'FU2F'UFUL'U'LF'R2F'R2FDFD'R2DF'D'R2

Triple excross: B'L'U2RF2 DB'D2F'R F'U2 [12]
Finish Skeleton: UFU2F' UFUL'U' L [21]
Y perm: F'R2F'R2 FDFD'R2 DF'D'R2 [34]

Tough scramble this week. The Triple excross was nice, but hard to find. A 3 cycle insertion would have been much better than Y perm at the end.

3x3x3: 20.85
17.90, 22.26, 27.14, 19.62, 20.69
Stiff storebought cube. 2nd, 3rd, and 4th solves were Petrus.

3x3x3 OH: 44.55 
44.56, 45.68, 42.70, 43.42, 48.54
Stiff storebought cube.


----------



## RubikMagicPuzzleToy (Jan 17, 2010)

*2x2:* (7.38), 9.13, 11.52, 7.88, (13.15)
Average: 9.51- I'll take that, not very happy about that last solve, though.

*3x3:* 25.61, 28.39, (25.08), 26.37, (31.33)
Average: 26.97- Very nice average, especially good because this was all using F2L, and I only made one mistake, but it still worked out.

*4x4:* 1:51.38, 1:54.87, 1:44.95, (1:40.61), (1:54.98)
Average: 1:50.40- VERY good average, and 1:40.61 is great. 

*2-4 Relay:* 2:30.53- This is good, not great, but still slightly better than average.

*2-5 Relay:* 6:51.57- Good solves all around.  Sub-7 is excellent.


----------



## nickvu2 (Jan 18, 2010)

*2x2:* (14.08) 17.06 (24.30) 16.38 17.84 = 17.09
*3x3:* (26.88) 30.19 28.94 (52.69) 29.72 = 29.62
*4x4:* (3:14.75) (2:20.46) 2:33.08 2:36.28 3:00.30 = 2:43.22
*5x5:* (6:15.91) 6:06.58 (4:41.53) 5:59.08 5:18.55 = 5:48.07
*7x7:* 17:33


----------



## Neo63 (Jan 18, 2010)

JustinJ said:


> Square-1: 22.61, (17.78), 23.46, 22.98, (26.88) = 23.02



OMG Justin is pro at Square-1 too now??


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 18, 2010)

*2x2:* 8.05 8.88 8.71 (8.91) (5.28) = *8.55*
_Yeah, alright..._
*3x3:* (22.02) 26.66 24.96 (26.71) 23.47 = *25.03*
_Using type c I just bought from a Melbourne cuber, the stickers are horrible, and definitely slowed me down a lot. Good cube though._
*4x4:* (3:07.61), (1:57.33), 2:13.52, 3:00.75, 2:26.16 = *2:33.48*
_Really nice single, all solves had OLL parity, and I think 1 and 3 had PLL parity, though it might have been 1 and 4/5_
*5x5:* 4:56.36, 4:59.84, (4:22.72), 4:40.46, (5:00.05) = *4:52.22*
_I wanted all solves sub 5. Soooo close. Good average._
*6x6:*
*2x2 BLD* 37.91+ 48.52+ 22.21(DNF) = *37.91*
_Very good. Ortega on both successes, LBL on fail. Did Y-perm to a PLL skip._
*3x3OH:* 
*3x3WF:*
*3x3MTS:*
*3x3 FMC:* *50*
_Solution on request. Tough scramble this week._
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* *3:23.55*
_Nice I think, though this was my first ever attempt._
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* *7:48.90*
_Nice I think, but this was my first ever attempt._
*Clock:* 19.18 16.90 (15.53) (33.68) 24.75 = *20.28*
_PB average, and maybe single._
*Pyraminx:* (11.47) 8.93 7.03 6.86 (4.71) = *7.60*
_PB average. 4.71 single was really slowed down. Stupid tips. Could've been probably 3ish without those 4 tips._


----------



## Pk Feng (Jan 18, 2010)

*Square-1*
Average: 16.07
Standard Deviation: 0.34
Best Time: 13.73
Worst Time: 18.86
Individual Times:
1.	(13.73)	
2.	(18.86)	
3.	15.75	
4.	16.69	
5.	15.76	
Pretty easy ！


----------



## Kian (Jan 18, 2010)

2x2- 7.28, 5.95, 5.38, 5.69, 5.35
3x3- 17.68, 19.46, 17.70, 17.46, 17.01
4x4- 1:19.60, 1:12.07, 1:10.93, 1:16.29, 1:11.54
5x5- 2:17.16, 2:08.55, 2:22.08, 2:11.50, 2:11.12
7x7- 7:13.29, 7:45.21, 7:34.39, 8:03.71, 7:56.15
3x3 OH- 35.11, 35.14, 32.16, 36.34, 49.52
2-4 Relay- 1:36.39
2-5 Relay- 3:47.84
Magic- 2.13, 2.39, 2.01, 2.22, 2.03
MultiBLD- 5/5 38:35.35 5 points
MTS- 1:34.32, 1:56.38, 1:43.11, 1:43.84, 1:23.99
Square-1- 55.65, 54.29, 58.92, 1:02.93, 47.82
Megaminx- 3:32.29, 3:45.91, 3:52.72, 4:02.84, 3:51.94
3x3 WF- 2:43.22, 2:39.08, 2:45.28, 3:45.65, 2:54.72
2x2 BLD- 31.61, DNF, DNF
3x3 BLD- DNF, DNF, 3:37.01
FMC- DNF


----------



## Henrik (Jan 18, 2010)

Henrik

2x2BLD: DNF, 1:06.78, DNF = 1:06.78
I hate 2x2 BLD.

3x3BLD: 2:08.61, 2:12.83, 2:34.68 = 2:08.61 min
Good to get them all 

5x5BLD: DNF(32:45), 34:20 (memo 22 min), 27:24 (14 min memo) = 27:24 min
1st 3 wedges off switched two pictures in my recall.
2nd PB by 10 min only my 2nd succes. Had 3 parities still takes me 12 min to solve, hm have to get faster.
3rd PB by another 7 min, memo went well, had an easy time finding pieces and making pictures. Solve still the same, I paused for 1 min all in all because I need to make sure I did the right thing and didn't switch images again as the first solve. First sub-30 

4x4BLD: DNF(14:31), 14:20 (memo ~9 min), DNF (17:47) = 14:20 min
1st messed something up during corners so it looked like a 3x3 missing ½ the F2L and so on.
I happy for my times on BigBLD I haven't done this for real since last comp with BigBLD, and that was WC09
2nd I thought I took more risks in this solve, but it was the same time as last. This might even be my 3rd best, but Im not sure. Still amin for 19 results in 19 events at Danish Open.
3rd Huge recal delay, because I forgot to memo two edges, though I knew that there was something about them, so I did them at got it right, But there mush have slipped a R' in somewhere because thats whats looked wrong 6 edges on r and R and 4-6 corners where wrong. I did some wrong corners too.

MultiBLD: 2/5 (24:40) = DNF
Forgot two flipped edges on my last cube (didnt memo them). The other two, I have no idea. :S Better luck next week huh! Time was good


----------



## Kidstardust (Jan 18, 2010)

Square1: 31.50, 39.02, 52.69, 36.21, 37.45 = 37.56


----------



## Laura O (Jan 18, 2010)

Clock: 10.33, 10.80, (9.53), (12.97), 10.41 = 10.51
Pyraminx: 10.40, 8.94, (15.75), (6.36), 11.68 = 10.34


----------



## SebCube (Jan 18, 2010)

2x2x2
1: 00:18.21
2: 00:23.08
3: 00:23.05
4: 00:27.89
5: 00:15.62

3x3x3
1:	00:34.81
2:	00:34.93
3:	00:31.72
4:	00:32.96
5:	00:34.41
Avg. 5: 00:34.06

3x3x3 OH
1:	02:09.39
2:	01:58.12
3:	02:23.29
4:	01:26.99
5:	01:42.21
Avg. 5: 01:56.00

234 relay
7:31.00


----------



## ender9994 (Jan 18, 2010)

Ender9994:

*2x2:* DNF, (6.94), 7.06, 7.84, 8.33

*3x3:* (21.71), 24.52, DNF, DNF, 25.21


----------



## Neo63 (Jan 18, 2010)

Pk Feng said:


> *Square-1*
> Average: 16.07
> Standard Deviation: 0.34
> Best Time: 13.73
> ...



Welcome to speedsolving PK锋  good to see you here


----------



## Neo63 (Jan 18, 2010)

*2x2*: 4.30 (5.87) 5.12 (3.72) 4.66 = 4.69
I need a new 2x2

*3x3*: (16.12) 14.14 (13.92) 14.98 14.90 = 14.67

*OH*: 37.56 30.39 (24.02)(Oll skip) DNF(Pop) 29.20 = 32.62
fail

*Square-1*: (12.29) (22.18) 17.86 18.94 12.98 = 16.59

*Pyraminx*: 5.61 4.98 (5.97) (3.82) 5.06 = 5.22
those are some easy scrambles


----------



## Flicky (Jan 18, 2010)

*3x3:* (29.34), (24.40), 27.46, 25.45, 28.67 *avg => 27.19*
*4x4:* 2:38.26, 2:44.23, (2:48.91), 2:37.65, (2:10.37) *avg => 2:40.04*
5x5: 

That's all for now. Happy with 27.19 and my last 4x4 solve. My 5x5 has been abysmal today so I'm leaving those.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 18, 2010)

4x4x4 average: 44.27

Times:

41.93 (PP)
44.89 (PP)
44.78 (PP)
53.08 (OP + bad second centre (i.e. I screwed up...))
43.15

Not bad for no warm up solves


----------



## joey (Jan 19, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> 4x4x4 average: 44.27
> [...]
> Not bad for no warm up solves


 
Not too bad? Not too bad??? You suck!


----------



## mazei (Jan 19, 2010)

joey said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4x4 average: 44.27
> ...



I feel like quitting 4x4 now...


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 19, 2010)

3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, 2:23.74 = 2:23.74

Magic: 1.66, (DNF), (0.94), 0.96, 2.46 = 1.69

2x2: 4.60, (6.95), 5.50, (4.47), 4.54 = 4.88

4x4: (1:08.94), 1:07.09, (50.66), 1:02.80, 1:05.80 = 1:05.23

OH: (25.62), 34.48, (35.05), 31.07, 33.19 = 32.91

2x2 BLD: DNF, 48.45, 52.38 = 48.45

Multi BLD: 1/2 in 10:59 Comment: _2 twisted corners on the second cube _

Pyraminx: 14.21, (7.30), (27.03), 7.66, 7.89 = 9.92

2-3-4 relay: = 1:39.08


----------



## Lumej (Jan 19, 2010)

Lumej
*
2x2:* 12.55, 9.58, DNF, 10.53, 15.50 
*3x3:* 25.84, 26.13, 23.53, 27.44, 26.94
_Somewhat slow-turnig-ish_
*3x3oh:* 1:17.56, 1:32.90, 1:22.93, 1:10.65, 53:90
_4th one was a PLL skip_
*234:* 2:44.84
*2345*: 6:20.21


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 19, 2010)

mazei said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Robert-Y said:
> ...



Well you can't... 

Just keep practising...

I thought I've never catch up with Erik but now I think I have  (Sorry if you're reading this Erik...)

...unless he has been practising REALLY hard which I don't know about


----------



## Mats Valk (Jan 19, 2010)

*2x2:* 3.93, 3.15, (4.41), (2.66), 2.97 = *3.35*
*3x3:* (10.50), 9.80, 10.09, 9.19, (8.15) = *9.69*
*4x4:* (43.68), (52.31), 48.00, 45.58 51.46 = *48.35*
*5x5:* (1:22.45), 1:28.66, (1:30.75), 1:25.75, 1:26,03 = *1:26.81*
*6x6:* 2:56.65, 3:04.97, 2:56.78, (2:48.00), (3:28.90) = *2:59.47*
*7x7:* 4:54.88, (5:10,54), (4:46,22), 5:00.10, 4:58.67 =*4:57.88*
*sq1:* (15.68), 19.25, (20.00), 18.28, 19.06 = *18.86*
*clock:*17.21, (16.30), 17.88, 16.50, (19.43) = *17.20*
*Pyraminx:* (8.13 XD), (4.88), 8.09, 4.98, 6.78 = *6.62*
*megaminx:* 1:49.40, 1:54.11, (1:57.44), 1:50.55, (1:49.19) = *1:51.35*
*magic:*1.36, (1.10), 1.32, (DNF), 1.21 = *1.30*
*m magic:* 5.44, (5.48), 4.98, (4.96), 5.32 = *5.25*
*FM:* *36*
(y2) U D' L' F' U' B L' (7)
(X') F U F' R2 (4)
(Y2 X') R' F R U' L' U L (7)
(Y') U' R' U R U2 (5)
(Z' Y') R U' R' U (4)
(Y') R' U' R U' R' L U' R U L' U (11)
*MTS:* 49.56, (55.05), (43.97), 53.86, 51.84 = *51.75*
*OH:* (25.40), 21.19, (19.50), 21.84, 23.08 = *22.04*
*2x2 bld:* DNF, 12.78, 9.78 = *9.78*
*3x3 bld:* DNF, 2:59.88, DNF = *2:59.88*
*2-4: 1:02.95*
*2-5: 2:38.65*


----------



## guusrs (Jan 19, 2010)

FMC: L' F' L B2 L' F L B L' U2 R B' D' R L U2 L' F U' L2 U' R' F2 L F D F' D' L' R U (*31*)

Though scramble! I did not come under or close to 30 moves with any pre-moves, inverse or NISS, so this was my alternative, creative, solve:
all but 4 edges and 4 corners: B' L' U2 R B' D' R L U2 L' F U' L2 (13)
conjugate all blocks to one layer: U' R' (15)
solve edges: F2 L F D F' D' L' (22)
conjugate back: R U (24)
leaving 3 corners, to solve at beginning insert L' F' L B2 L' F L B2 (31) 
Anybody can do this sub 30?

Gus


----------



## Cride5 (Jan 19, 2010)

guusrs said:


> FMC: L' F' L B2 L' F L B L' U2 R B' D' R L U2 L' F U' L2 U' R' F2 L F D F' D' L' R U (*31*)
> 
> Though scramble! I did not come under or close to 30 moves with any pre-moves, inverse or NISS, so this was my alternative, creative, solve:
> all but 4 edges and 4 corners: B' L' U2 R B' D' R L U2 L' F U' L2 (13)
> ...



So it wasn't just me then 

It certainly is true, some scrambles are a lot harder than others. I've always wondered what property of a scramble makes it difficult, and would it be possible to somehow know (or measure/compute) how difficult a scramble is without trying to solve the cube first?


----------



## TEGTaylor (Jan 20, 2010)

2x2- 
5.45, 4.39, 5.13, 8.94, 8.20 = 6.26

3x3- 24.01, 19.51,19.24,17.07, 17.15 = 18.63
(Easy solves but my computer was lagging like hell and the timer wouldn't stop, and I lost my main 3x3 cube fail.)

4x4-3:06.78, 2:45.94, 1:51.69, 2:30.89, 2:36.54 = 2:37.79

5X5-3:21.42 3:54.31 3:44.15 3:09.32 3:31.71 = 3:32.18

2x2-4x4- 2:57.97

Pyraminx- 11.38, 28.99, 38.37, 6.53, 18.59 = 19.65
(Inconsistency FTW!)

FMC- 
x y R F2 R2 L2 U f U' f' U B R U R U F U' F2 U F U' L U L' U R U' R' B U B' R U R'
F R U R' U F' Y' U2 R' F R F' U' 
M2 U' M2 U' M U2 M2 U2 M U2 = 55 moves


----------



## ManasijV (Jan 20, 2010)

3x3: 14.44, 12.54, 13.82, 14.54, 14.40 = 14.22
3x3 OH: 25.91, 25.28, 26.71, 20.38, 25.75 = 25.65
Stupid F perms. Good single
3x3 BLD: 1:39.06, DNF, 1:22.36
Classic pochmann, M2,M2. I didn't even know I was this good with M2 
2x2 BLD: 25.24, 31.37, 17.98


----------



## Faz (Jan 20, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> mazei said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



Sorry to tell you this Mr Yau, but Erik has done 42:xx avg 12 :s


----------



## joey (Jan 20, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Sorry to tell you this Mr Yau, but Erik has done 42:xx avg 12 :s


42:xx? 42 minutes isn't fast. O_O


----------



## Kidstardust (Jan 20, 2010)

Mats Valk said:


> *2x2:* 3.93, 3.15, 4.41, 2.66, 2.97 =
> *3x3:* 10.50, 9.80, 10.09, 9.19, 8.15 =
> *4x4:* 43.68, 52.31, 48.00, 45.58 51.46 =
> *5x5:*
> ...



OH no he is practising Clock.... Nice Average 3x3...


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 20, 2010)

*3x3x3: Avg = 25.315*
22.900, 28.592, 24.452, (22.056), (29.255)

_Comments: Just before I did all these solves I had a personal best avg of 12, I'm not happy with these results._

*2x2x2: Avg = 9.490*
9.609, 9.530, 9.330, (11.623), (7.203)

_Comments: I'm Very happy with this, first sub 10 avg ever!_

*BLD: Avg = DNF*
DNF [When I was executing my fingers slipped and the faces all turned like a mother...]
DNF (7:49.704)
DNF (5:29.048)
_
Comments: First DNF avg in a weekly competition_ :fp

*OH: Avg = 59.556*
1:25.841, 56.434, 1:02.316, 49.534, 59.918

_Comments: Applied the wrong OLL alg on the first solve, I had my pet bird on my shoulder making sounds in my ear, it was distracting. On the third solve I stuffed up a pair on my F2L.
_

*FMC = 58*
_
Comments: I didn't really see any short cuts so it was pretty much like a normal speed solve._

_Overall: I'm only really impressed by my 2x2x2 results._


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 20, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > mazei said:
> ...



:s My best average is only... 44.11 I think...

I should get a better lubricant or something... My cube is definitely not as good as the one I used at Bristol Open 2009... (Charlie's cube)


----------



## flee135 (Jan 20, 2010)

flee135:

*2x2x2*: 5.89, 4.96, (4.85), 5.70, (6.98) = 5.51

*3x3x3*: (14.53), 14.98, 15.94, (19.76), 16.64 = 15.85

*4x4x4*: 1:10.00, 1:07.22, (1:05.41), (1:13.25), 1:09.79 = 1:09.00

*5x5x5*: 2:23.26, (1:56.50), 2:10.30, 2:07.78, (2:24.98) = 2:13.78

*2x2x2 BLD*: 1:21.14, 1:12.22, 1:12.48 = 1:12.22
Wow my corners BLD suck.

*3x3x3 BLD*: 2:29.97, 2:41.46, DNF (2:03.81) = 2:29.97

*3x3x3 OH*: 34.56, (40.19), (26.06), 30.38, 31.73 = 32.22

*3x3x3 Feet*: (3:56.85), 3:40.74, 3:23.78, 3:22.75, (3:20.06) = 3:29.09
Progressively better. 

*3x3x3 Match the Scramble*: 1:21.10, (1:30.37), 1:15.36, (1:05.55), 1:11.86 = 1:16.11

*234 Relay*: 1:44.72

*2345 Relay*: 3:46.90

*Megaminx*: 2:49.26, 2:09.75, (2:03.65), 2:36.83, (2:50.61) = 2:31.95
Wow, no practice is _really_ bad... three solves weren't even close to decent.

*Pyraminx*: 5.74, 4.16, 4.83, (3.22), (6.10) = 4.91
Some pretty nice scrambles, but considering the difficulty of the scramble, these aren't such great times. I messed up a lot...


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Jan 20, 2010)

2x2x2 : (8.58) , 10.19 , 9.30 , 9.81 , (24.63) =9.77
3x3x3 : (18.28) , 21.38 , (22.71) , 22.46 , 20.63 = 21.49
4x4x4 : (1:03.63) , (1:21.75) , 1:11.94 , 1:08.03 , 1:11.69 = 1:10.55
5x5x5 : (2:31.21) , (2:47.91) , 2:33.43 , 2:40.96 , 2:33.15 = 2:35.85
7x7x7 : 8:53.40 , (8:49.63) , (10:03.00) , 10:02.76 , 9:11.58 = 9:22.58
2x2x2 Blindfolded : DNF , 1:06.86 , DNF = 1:06.86
3x3x3 Blindfolded : DNF , DNF , 4:48.15 = 4:48.15 
3x3x3 One Handed : 48.94 , 49.77 , (56.25) , 52.86 , (48.84) = 50.52
3x3x3 Match the scramble : 2:55.72 , 2:38.22 , 1:38.33 , (3:20.11) , (1:30.61) = 2:24.09
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 2:08.05
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 3:54.34
Magic : 1.83 , 1.71 , (4.11) , (1.63) , 2.15 =1.90
MegaMinx : (7:34.77) , 5:31.00 , 4:58.40 , 4:40.65 , (4:18.44) = 5:03.35
PyraMinx : (20.18) , 12.05 , 15.02 , (6.56) , 12.59 = 13.22


----------



## Toad (Jan 20, 2010)

*2x2:* (8.14), 6.30, 7.01, (5.71), 7.56 =*6.96*
Meh, atleast it was sub 7...

*3x3:* (19.62), (34.05), 25.16+, 23.20, 20.50 =*22.95*
Pop on 34. I don't understand how this can follow straight after sub20 averages of 12… 

*3x3 OH:* 39.43, (34.23), 41.01, 41.59, (53.21) =*40.68*
Quite easy scrambles, cross mistake on last 

*2x2 BLD:* 1:24.00, 34.18+, DNF =*34.18*
Easy Ortega solve...

*3x3 BLD:* 5:16.37, 4:50.89, 3:30.28 =*3:30.28*
Massive PB!!!  Really easy memo of 7 edges + U Perm last three  And all corners in 1 cycle… Hooray for sub4 

*FMC:*


No 4x4 events for a few weeks cos my Mini QJ core broke


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 20, 2010)

Stachu Korick

2x2x2 = 7.10
(5.87), 6.74, 6.83, 7.74, (7.94)

3x3x3 = 22.97
22.90, 23.44, (22.48), 22.58, (25.84)

4x4x4 = 1:51.80
1:49.33, 2:07.31, 1:42.32, 1:34.13, 2:03.76

5x5x5 = 3:36.83
3:43.66, (3:08.61), (3:47.79), 3:35.46, 3:31.36

3x3x3 One Handed = 44.47
(39.55), 47.04, (47.44), 45.73, 40.64

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2:27.02

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
5:45.74

2BLD and 3BLD are to come later tonight.

Commentary:
first 'real' cubing since MIT.
Next week's aims:
2x2---------sub 7
3x3---------sub 22
4x4---------sub 1:45
5x5---------sub 3:30
3OH---------sub 40
234 Relay---sub 2:20
2345 Relay--sub 5:30


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 21, 2010)

2x2x2: 6.24, 5.16, (3.91), 6.35, (7.47) = 5.92
3x3x3: 15.28, (12.88), 17.00, (18.58), 17.87 = 16.72
4x4x4: 1:15.09, (1:12.33), (1:21.54), 1:21.48, 1:18.58 = 1:18.38
5x5x5: (2:16.55), 2:18.19, 2:19.88, (2:31.64), 2:26.62 = 2:21.56
6x6x6: 5:28.02, 5:10.91, (5:29.54), 5:19.98, (4:53.01) = 5:19.64
7x7x7: 9:52.12, 9:19.51, (10:14.04), 9:17.34, (8:36.33) = 9:29.66
2x2x2BLD: 51.83, 1:11.83, 47.64 = 47.64
3x3x3BLD: DNF, 2:39.17, 2:17.99 = 2:17.99
4x4x4BLD: 11:21.71 [5:30.05], DNF [11:30, 4:52], DNF [4:50 memo] = 11:21.71
5x5x5BLD: DNF [30:xx.xx], 28:18.70 [11:48.68], DNS = 28:18.70
MultiBLD: 2/4 25:35.59 [11:34.33]
First 4 cube attempt. Fail. Spent so long trying to recall stuff. Just gave up in the end.
OH: (29.26), 35.78, (39.43), 34.27, 33.90 = 34.65
Feet: (2:30.05), 2:07.87, 2:16.09, (1:50.92), 1:51.15 = 2:05.04
MTS: 54.13+, (1:00.67), 1:00.10, 54.58, (52.43) = 56.27
Possibly my best result this week
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:52.87
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 4:25.44 
Megaminx: 3:51.56, 3:05.46, (3:45.16), 3:12.43, (3:02.25) = 3:21.02
Pyraminx: (12.74), 7.88, (6.45), 11.67, 8.24 = 9.26

FMC: 43 moves. D L B U R' U' F R' L' F2 U2 F2 L' F U L' U2 D F' D' F U D F R F' R' F R F' R' D2 F' D R2 B U' F U F' U B' R2
2x2x2 block: x F L D B R' B' U R' (8)
2x2x3 block: L' U2 B2 (3)
Last 2 pairs: y' U2 F' U L F' L2 R U' R' U L (11)
OLL: y F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' (10)
PLL: F' U' F R2 D y R' U R U' R D' F2 (12)

Cancellation between OLL and PLL, so 44-1=43 moves

Generally good. Not much to say apart from that


----------



## Chuck (Jan 21, 2010)

*3x3x3:* 27.64, (30.44), 26.75, 28.39, (25.16) = *27.59*
Yay sub 30.

*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:58.81 (45.32), DNF, 1:38.51 (38.20) = *1:38.51 (38.20)*
Yay sub 1:40.

*3x3x3 Multiple BLD:* 11/15 in 59:32.88 (35:23.83)
My head was still full from yesterday's 15/16 attempt in 70 minutes. Countless attempts with 16 cube without a single sub-hour made me decided that 16 isn't within my reach for now.

From now on I will participate on Weekly Competitions


----------



## PM 1729 (Jan 21, 2010)

*3x3x3:* 20.23, 17.47, 17.92, 20.45, 24.90 =*19.54 *
Comp scrambles have easy x-crosses.


----------



## Hong_Zhang (Jan 21, 2010)

2x2x2: 5.12 5.87 5.47 6.02 5.99 = 5.78
3x3x3: 23.45 27.88 20.92 25.34 19.97 = 23.24
4x4x4: 1:37.41 1:54.65 1:49.01 1:45.89 1:20.37 = 1:44.10
5x5x5: 2:20.59 2:39.39 2:31.78 2:49.91 2:46.20 = 2:39.12
7x7x7: 8:06.98 10:04.26 8:09.30 9:03.27 8:35.36 = 8:35.98
2x2BLD: 44.49 1:14.16 DNF = 44.49
3x3BLD: DNF 2:20.72 DNF = 2:20.72
Pyraminx:16.08 11.33 10.92 10.25 10.92 = 11.06
Megaminx: 3:24.15 3:06.94 3:19.60 3:55.78 3:11.60 = 3:18.45
SQ1: 26.24 25.79 36.87 28.88 33.09 = 29.40
3x3OH: 59.97 1:25.90 55.99 1:18.84 1:12.22 = 1:10.34
3x3WF: 3:47.20 3:09.05 3:05.66 3:15.70 3:50.33 = 3:23.98
3x3MTS: 1:24.14 1:09.02 1:56.19 2:10.59 1:24.94 = 1:35.09


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 21, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> No 4x4 events for a few weeks cos my Mini QJ core broke



Disaster. On the plus side though, you can get the QJ4x4(II) without your folks thinking they wasted there money?


----------



## Toad (Jan 21, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > No 4x4 events for a few weeks cos my Mini QJ core broke
> ...



I'm getting a free replacement from popbuying... What's the (II) one??


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 21, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



The naughty one with the clicky feel to it


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 21, 2010)

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*Square-1:* 34.18, 43.78 [P], 51.65 [P], 42.53, 59.88 = *45.99*
Comment: Not too bad considering the long break since my last solving. I took some time to go over all my PLLs first; it helped a lot.

The BLD events: 
*2x2x2 BLD:* 36.81, 27.50, DNF [39.59] = *27.50*
Comment: Third one had 2 corners twisted.
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:14.75, DNF [2:11.44], 1:44.08 = *1:44.08*
Comment: On the first one, I probably took 1:30 to memorize – I kept memorizing the corners incorrectly. The second one was off by 3 edges.
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF [8:28.14, 4:25], 9:41.00 [5:25], 7:37.10 [4:04] = *7:37.10*
Comment: First one was terrible – off by 4 corners, 9 centers, and 10 wings. My corners could be fixed by B U’ B’, so I probably just missed doing a U’ somewhere accounting for most of the mistakes.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 14:42.70 [8:00], DNF [18:10.30, 9:32], DNF [19:18.37, 8:24] = *14:42.70*
Comment: First one was nice – I always love getting sub-WR! But the second ttwo were very disappointing. I didn’t reorient any of these – they all had 10 or more centers solved. Second one was off by 3 wings – I got 2 images out of order. Third one was off by B L2 B’, then 3 centrals. Apparently I messed up at the very end because I was trying to optimize with M2 and did it wrong. 
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *3/4 = 2 points, 16:38.27* [10:40]
Comment: I apparently missed cycling back to a piece after breaking a cycle, so I didn’t realize I had parity on the second cube. Memory was very secure, though – it felt really good, but it’s still taking too long. I just can’t seem to get my speed up.

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*6x6x6:* DNF [35:41.25, 16:20], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Off by just 3 outer wings. I confused G and H locations when memorizing them. G and H seem to be two of my worst ones to confuse, probably due to my scheme not being as intuitively obvious as it could be, but I'm afraid to change now.
*7x7x7:* DNF [54:25.65, 25:42], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Off by 2 inner + centers, 2 inner X centers, 8 outer wings, 8 inner wings, 4 centrals, and 4 corners. Apparently I forgot to do an R’, causing all the errors except the centers. The centers were apparently bad because I applied an algorithm to X centers that should have been done to + centers instead.
*Magic:* 2.25, 3.21, 3.06, 2.63, 3.11 = *2.93*
Comment: Ugh - it's just too hard to pick up a magic properly when you can't see it.
*Master Magic:* 5.05, 4.41, 4.30, 4.44, 15.81 = *4.63*
Comment: Hooray - I got them done in time! On the last one, it got a bit tangled - I thought I might get stuck with a DNF, but fortunately I figured it out after a little while. Pretty good results this week, partially because it's wanting to lie flat this week, which means I don't have to push down on it too much at the end to prevent +2's. I wish it always behaved this nicely.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jan 21, 2010)

My mini QJ broke too, corner just fell of...


----------



## blizzardmb (Jan 22, 2010)

*pyraminx*: *9.01* 12.27, (6.56), 8.16, 6.59, (12.36)

*2x2*: *6.61* 7.16, (7.76), 6.97, 5.71, (4.81)

*3x3*: *29.99* (33.56), 31.59, 29.31, (27.97), 29.06

*4x4*: *1:52.73* 1:49.65, (2:10.11), 1:48.22, 2:00.33, (1:37.81)

*2-4 relay*: *2:35.83*

*megaminx*: *3:56.73* (4:23.78), 3:56.22, 4:06.78, 3:47.19, (3:25.96)
*2-5 relay*: *6:02.03*


----------



## Hays (Jan 22, 2010)

2x2: 5.45 (7.39) 6.95 6.02 (3.98) = 6.14
3x3: 11.64 (11.50) 11.88 (13.48) 13.36 = 12.29
4x4: 56.02 (54.75) 58.91 (1:04.14) 57.14 = 57.36
5x5: (1:38.55) (1:32.17) 1:32.30 1:33.61 1:34.84 = 1:33.55
6x6: 3:01.67 2:34.45 (2:30.31) (3:04.65) 2:40.56 = 2:45.46
7x7: 5:10.45 5:10.34 (5:06.42) 5:40.87 (6:20.84) = 5:20.55
2x2BLD: DNF DNF DNF = DNF
3x3BLD: DNF DNF DNF = DNF
3x3OH: 44.39 36.8 47.02 (36.42) (DNF) = 42.75
2x2-4x4: 1:26.58
2x2-5x5: 2:49.84
Magic: 1.03 (DNF) 1.00 (.94) .97 = 1.00
Master Magic: (3.15) (16.16) 7.25 3.5 4.15 = 4.97
Megaminx: 1:45.58 1:50.63 (1:33.63) (1:58.98) 1:51.11 = 1:49.11
Pyraminx: 11.69 14.36 (10.93) 14.31 (14.40) = 13.45


----------



## Micael (Jan 22, 2010)

speed events with bld method (sighted)
*2x2x2:* 49.67, 56.18, 39.69, 35.13, 54.46 = 47.94
*3x3x3:* 1:13.76, 53.49, 1:00.58, 1:07.41, 1:09.95 = 1:05.98
*5x5x5:* 26:40.80, 28:46.14, 21:14.43, 15:45.53, 18:26.57 Excellent exercise.

*2x2x2BLD:* DNF, 54.05, DNF = 54.05
*3x3x3BLD:* 1:50.09, 1:59.89, DNF = 1:50.09
*4x4x4BLD:* DNF, 16:11.13 [7:45], DNS = 16:11.13
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF, DNS, DNS = DNF
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* 8/8 in 39:07 [26:02]

I post now, but hopefully I'll do 4x4x4BLD and 5x5x5BLD later today. 8 cubes multi is so easier than 12

Edit: Add 4x4x4BLD. Did not got the first 5x5x5BLD and I am out of time for this week.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 22, 2010)

Micael said:


> speed events with bld method (sighted)
> *2x2x2:* 49.67, 56.18, 39.69, 35.13, 54.46 = 47.94
> *3x3x3:* 1:13.76, 53.49, 1:00.58, 1:07.41, 1:09.95 = 1:05.98
> *5x5x5:* 26:40.80, 28:46.14, 21:14.43, 15:45.53, 18:26.57 Excellent exercise.


Yes, I think so too. And it can be seen of your progress during your five 5x5 solves  


Micael said:


> *3x3x3 multiBLD:* 8/8 in 39:07 [26:02]
> 
> I post now, but hopefully I'll do 4x4x4BLD and 5x5x5BLD later today. 8 cubes multi is so easier than 12



Nice effort! This week one did not get far with a "tiny" 6/7 with competitors like you and Chuck!
(and did I not see Kian with 5/5? Was it the weekly?)


----------



## Kian (Jan 22, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> (and did I not see Kian with 5/5? Was it the weekly?)



Yup! It was my first attempt at 5, I believe. Trying to prepare for the Washington DC Open next weekend.


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 22, 2010)

3x3x3 multiBLD: 4/5 in 36:03.92
Comment: I got my first 3/3 two days ago, and now I was just a lousy three-cycle edges from getting 5/5. The memo was correct, but I did shoot to UL instead of FL once on the second cube. Anyhow, I'm happy with the result since I haven't solved four cubes BLD before. 

2x2: 7.45, 5.60, 7.14, 6.31, 6.56 => 6.67

3x3: 14.85, 13.73, (16.30), (13.09), 13.97 => 14.18

3x3OH: 23.92, 21.74, (23.98), (15.92), 16.29 => 20.65


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 22, 2010)

Gunnar said:


> 3x3x3 multiBLD: 4/5 in 36:03.92
> Comment: I got my first 3/3 two days ago, and now I was just a lousy three-cycle edges from getting 5/5. The memo was correct, but I did shoot to UL instead of FL once on the second cube. Anyhow, I'm happy with the result since I haven't solved four cubes BLD before.



Wow, you really are into this! And you are going approximately my speed too!
Nice Gunnar!

How about some other events too ?


----------



## Micael (Jan 22, 2010)

Chuck said:


> *3x3x3 Multiple BLD:* 11/15 in 59:32.88 (35:23.83)



You attempted every scrambles!


----------



## salshort (Jan 22, 2010)

*3x3x3*: 27.21 (28.73) (23.83) 27.72 24.57 = *26.50*
*3x3x3 OH*: (1:11.09) 1:02.35 (58.47) 1:03.90 1:02.24 = *1:02.83*
*Pyraminx*: (18.25) 11.29 (10.55) 12.72 11.87 = *11.96*


----------



## TioMario (Jan 22, 2010)

*3x3x3:* 40.53, (42.00), (35.84), 36.41, 40.12 = 38.98


----------



## liljthedude (Jan 22, 2010)

*3x3*-27.59, 26.97, 25.02,* 24.63*, *32.71* = *26.53*

*4x4*-1:54.06, 1:44.13, 2:15.08, *1:42.72*, *2:01.75* = *1:53.31*

*3x3OH*-53.31, *1:02.16*, 52.47, *45.05*, 55.30 = *53.69*
New PB, suddenly I'm faster at this!
*2x2-3x3-4x4 Relay*-*2.39.80*


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jan 22, 2010)

blizzardmb said:


> *pyraminx*: *9.01* 12.27, (6.56), 8.16, 6.59, (12.36)
> 
> *2x2*: *6.61* 7.16, (7.76), 6.97, 5.71, (4.81)
> 
> ...



U cant get any closer to not getting sub 30 on 3x3 lol


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 23, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Gunnar said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3x3 multiBLD: 4/5 in 36:03.92
> ...



I just made up some new memo paths so whenI'm used to them and the ammount of stuff to memo I can do it in sub-30 I think.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 23, 2010)

*Results week 3*

Congratulations again Simon!

*2x2x2*(49)

 2.68 onionhoney
 3.03 DavidWoner
 3.16 SimonWestlund
 3.35 Mats Valk
 3.47 fazrulz
 3.68 Edward_Lin
 4.21 Yichen
 4.50 AdvanceFIN
 4.69 Neo63
 4.88 Yes, We Can!
 5.12 mazei
 5.34 Yi Ren
 5.41 Ryanrex116
 5.52 flee135
 5.67 Kian
 5.78 Hong_Zhang
 5.92 kinch2002
 6.04 Bogyo
 6.14 Hays
 6.17 ianini
 6.26 TEGTaylor
 6.35 Musli4brekkies
 6.58 Hyprul 9-ty2
 6.61 blizzardmb
 6.67 Gunnar
 6.77 04mucklowd
 6.96 randomtoad
 7.10 Stachuk1992
 7.58 mande
 7.74 ender9994
 7.90 Evan Liu
 7.96 PeterV
 8.21 Cride5
 8.55 ZB_FTW!!!
 9.13 Edward
 9.49 Zane_C
 9.51 RubikMagicPuzzleToy
 9.77 pierrotlenageur
 10.26 jamesdeanludlow
 10.70 iSpinz
 12.62 jave
 12.75 aronpm
 12.86 Lumej
 13.32 desertbear
 13.59 MichaelErskine
 17.09 nickvu2
 21.45 SebCube
 26.61 MatsBergsten
 47.94 Micael
*3x3x3 *(58)

 9.69 Mats Valk
 10.88 fazrulz
 11.60 SimonWestlund
 11.98 mazei
 12.24 onionhoney
 12.29 Hays
 13.78 Edward_Lin
 14.18 Gunnar
 14.22 ManasijV
 14.67 Neo63
 14.72 Edmund
 14.76 Bogyo
 14.83 Yi Ren
 15.56 Hyprul 9-ty2
 15.85 flee135
 16.38 AdvanceFIN
 16.72 kinch2002
 17.18 mande
 17.24 Jin
 17.61 Edam
 17.61 Kian
 17.83 Edward
 18.35 ianini
 18.63 TEGTaylor
 19.53 PM 1729
 19.77 04mucklowd
 20.86 fanwuq
 21.23 Ryanrex116
 21.49 pierrotlenageur
 21.69 Evan Liu
 22.95 randomtoad
 22.97 Stachuk1992
 23.17 aronpm
 23.24 Hong_Zhang
 23.80 jamesdeanludlow
 24.23 Cride5
 24.42 Musli4brekkies
 25.03 ZB_FTW!!!
 25.31 Zane_C
 26.17 liljthedude
 26.30 Lumej
 26.50 salshort
 26.79 RubikMagicPuzzleToy
 27.19 Flicky
 27.59 Chuck
 28.26 iSpinz
 29.28 PeterV
 29.62 nickvu2
 29.99 blizzardmb
 30.10 jave
 34.06 SebCube
 38.88 Fox
 39.02 TioMario
 40.91 MichaelErskine
 50.08 MatsBergsten
 56.73 desertbear
 1:05.98 Micael
 DNF ender9994
*4x4x4*(29)

 44.65 Robert-Y
 45.40 fazrulz
 48.35 Mats Valk
 54.76 mazei
 56.40 SimonWestlund
 57.36 Hays
 1:05.23 Yes, We Can!
 1:09.00 flee135
 1:10.55 pierrotlenageur
 1:10.81 Bogyo
 1:13.30 Kian
 1:18.38 kinch2002
 1:22.34 Ryanrex116
 1:26.11 jamesdeanludlow
 1:31.08 Edam
 1:31.68 Evan Liu
 1:44.10 Hong_Zhang
 1:49.53 liljthedude
 1:50.40 RubikMagicPuzzleToy
 1:51.80 Stachuk1992
 1:52.73 blizzardmb
 2:01.28 aronpm
 2:13.25 jave
 2:19.71 TEGTaylor
 2:30.25 MichaelErskine
 2:33.48 ZB_FTW!!!
 2:40.05 Flicky
 2:43.22 nickvu2
 3:17.58 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(23)

 1:20.62 fazrulz
 1:26.80 Mats Valk
 1:33.58 Hays
 1:39.24 mazei
 1:39.74 Bogyo
 1:43.65 SimonWestlund
 2:13.26 Kian
 2:13.78 flee135
 2:21.56 kinch2002
 2:35.85 pierrotlenageur
 2:39.12 Hong_Zhang
 2:46.73 jamesdeanludlow
 2:48.38 Ryanrex116
 3:36.83 Stachuk1992
 3:41.08 Evan Liu
 3:43.39 TEGTaylor
 3:44.43 aronpm
 4:29.18 Musli4brekkies
 4:32.82 MichaelErskine
 4:52.22 ZB_FTW!!!
 5:48.07 nickvu2
 7:07.91 MatsBergsten
22:07.28 Micael
*6x6x6*(11)

 2:45.56 Hays
 2:59.47 Mats Valk
 3:14.68 fazrulz
 3:17.44 Bogyo
 3:23.35 SimonWestlund
 5:14.69 jamesdeanludlow
 5:19.64 kinch2002
 5:33.37 Ryanrex116
 6:41.56 Edam
 8:24.86 MichaelErskine
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7*(12)

 4:57.88 Mats Valk
 5:20.55 Hays
 5:34.85 SimonWestlund
 7:45.25 Kian
 7:49.30 jamesdeanludlow
 8:35.98 Hong_Zhang
 9:22.58 pierrotlenageur
 9:29.66 kinch2002
10:52.74 JunwenYao
12:13.54 MichaelErskine
13:03.54 aronpm
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 one handed*(34)

 20.17 fazrulz
 20.65 Gunnar
 21.03 Yi Ren
 22.04 Mats Valk
 22.46 mazei
 25.43 SimonWestlund
 25.65 ManasijV
 28.15 Hyprul 9-ty2
 30.03 Ryanrex116
 32.22 flee135
 32.38 Neo63
 32.91 Yes, We Can!
 34.65 kinch2002
 35.53 Kian
 35.90 mande
 39.30 Jin
 40.68 randomtoad
 41.77 Edward
 42.58 Evan Liu
 42.61 Hays
 44.47 Stachuk1992
 44.55 fanwuq
 50.52 pierrotlenageur
 53.82 liljthedude
 59.55 Zane_C
 1:01.96 jave
 1:02.83 salshort
 1:07.32 aronpm
 1:10.34 Hong_Zhang
 1:18.52 jamesdeanludlow
 1:19.37 MichaelErskine
 1:24.46 Lumej
 1:56.57 SebCube
 1:58.21 Fox
*3x3 with feet*(6)

 2:05.04 kinch2002
 2:24.36 SimonWestlund
 2:47.74 Kian
 3:23.98 Hong_Zhang
 3:29.09 flee135
 3:43.28 Ryanrex116
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(24)

 9.78 Mats Valk
 11.26 fazrulz
 17.98 ManasijV
 18.72 Edward_Lin
 22.21 ZB_FTW!!!
 24.18 SimonWestlund
 27.38 Hyprul 9-ty2
 27.50 Mike Hughey
 31.61 Kian
 34.18 randomtoad
 36.56 MatsBergsten
 40.40 mande
 44.49 Hong_Zhang
 47.64 kinch2002
 48.45 Yes, We Can!
 54.05 Micael
 54.28 MistArts
 1:06.78 Henrik
 1:06.86 pierrotlenageur
 1:12.22 flee135
 5:28.77 Cride5
 DNF Hays
 DNF aronpm
 DNF iSpinz
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(21)

 1:22.36 ManasijV
 1:38.51 Chuck
 1:44.08 Mike Hughey
 1:50.09 Micael
 1:56.65 SimonWestlund
 2:08.61 Henrik
 2:09.80 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:17.99 kinch2002
 2:20.72 Hong_Zhang
 2:20.82 mande
 2:23.74 Yes, We Can!
 2:29.97 flee135
 2:45.86 mazei
 2:59.88 Mats Valk
 3:30.28 randomtoad
 3:37.01 Kian
 4:48.15 pierrotlenageur
 DNF Hays
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF aronpm
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 7:37.10 Mike Hughey
11:21.71 kinch2002
14:20.00 Henrik
16:11.13 Micael
18:26.00 SimonWestlund
20:50.55 mazei
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF aronpm
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

14:42.70 Mike Hughey
27:24.00 Henrik
28:18.70 kinch2002
 DNF Micael
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(12)

8/8 Micael
11/15 Chuck
5/5 Kian
6/7 MatsBergsten
4/5 Gunnar
2/2 SimonWestlund
3/4 Mike Hughey
1/2 mande
1/2 Yes, We Can!
2/4 kinch2002
2/5 Henrik
0/4 aronpm
*3x3 Match the scramble*(9)

 51.75 Mats Valk
 56.27 kinch2002
 1:13.84 mande
 1:16.11 flee135
 1:19.03 SimonWestlund
 1:35.09 Hong_Zhang
 1:40.42 Kian
 2:05.04 Fox
 2:24.09 pierrotlenageur
*2-3-4 Relay*(24)

 1:02.95 Mats Valk
 1:07.77 fazrulz
 1:15.49 SimonWestlund
 1:22.94 Bogyo
 1:26.58 Hays
 1:36.39 Kian
 1:39.08 Yes, We Can!
 1:44.72 flee135
 1:52.87 kinch2002
 1:57.21 Ryanrex116
 1:57.64 Evan Liu
 2:00.01 jamesdeanludlow
 2:08.05 pierrotlenageur
 2:27.02 Stachuk1992
 2:30.53 RubikMagicPuzzleToy
 2:35.83 blizzardmb
 2:41.36 aronpm
 2:44.84 Lumej
 2:45.74 jave
 2:57.97 TEGTaylor
 3:23.55 ZB_FTW!!!
 4:22.78 MatsBergsten
 4:56.77 MichaelErskine
 7:31.00 SebCube
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(20)

 2:20.67 fazrulz
 2:38.65 Mats Valk
 2:49.84 Hays
 3:02.80 Bogyo
 3:11.94 SimonWestlund
 3:46.90 flee135
 3:47.84 Kian
 3:54.34 pierrotlenageur
 4:25.44 kinch2002
 5:02.21 jamesdeanludlow
 5:03.65 Ryanrex116
 5:32.29 Evan Liu
 5:38.53 aronpm
 5:45.74 Stachuk1992
 6:02.03 blizzardmb
 6:20.21 Lumej
 6:51.57 RubikMagicPuzzleToy
 7:48.90 ZB_FTW!!!
 9:38.69 MichaelErskine
13:42.55 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(17)

 0.95 Bogyo
 1.01 Hays
 1.16 Edam
 1.30 Mats Valk
 1.34 iSpinz
 1.50 Ryanrex116
 1.50 SimonWestlund
 1.58 Musli4brekkies
 1.59 jamesdeanludlow
 1.60 Evan Liu
 1.66 aronpm
 1.69 Yes, We Can!
 1.90 pierrotlenageur
 1.96 PeterV
 2.13 Kian
 2.25 MichaelErskine
 2.93 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(8)

 2.95 jamesdeanludlow
 3.28 Yi Ren
 3.37 Ryanrex116
 3.92 Bogyo
 4.63 Mike Hughey
 4.85 Hays
 5.25 Mats Valk
 15.21 MichaelErskine
*Clock*(11)

 8.30 DavidWoner
 10.51 larf
 11.42 Yi Ren
 12.33 SimonWestlund
 16.96 jamesdeanludlow
 17.20 Mats Valk
 18.10 Ryanrex116
 20.28 ZB_FTW!!!
 25.73 04mucklowd
 28.90 MichaelErskine
 29.83 Musli4brekkies
*Pyraminx*(23)

 4.91 flee135
 5.22 Neo63
 5.38 SimonWestlund
 5.91 fazrulz
 6.62 Mats Valk
 6.72 Ryanrex116
 7.08 Yi Ren
 7.61 ZB_FTW!!!
 8.74 Jin
 9.01 blizzardmb
 9.26 kinch2002
 9.30 desertbear
 9.92 Yes, We Can!
 10.34 larf
 11.06 Hong_Zhang
 11.96 salshort
 13.22 pierrotlenageur
 13.45 Hays
 16.98 jave
 17.56 MichaelErskine
 18.93 jamesdeanludlow
 19.65 TEGTaylor
 28.59 aronpm
*Megaminx*(17)

 1:02.11 Bogyo
 1:04.38 SimonWestlund
 1:27.27 fazrulz
 1:28.71 mazei
 1:49.11 Hays
 1:51.35 Mats Valk
 2:11.87 04mucklowd
 2:31.95 flee135
 2:32.70 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:49.75 Ryanrex116
 3:18.45 Hong_Zhang
 3:21.02 kinch2002
 3:50.19 Kian
 3:56.73 blizzardmb
 4:33.95 MichaelErskine
 4:51.23 aronpm
 5:03.35 pierrotlenageur
*Square-1*(17)

 13.37 MTGjumper
 15.39 Pk Feng
 15.74 DavidWoner
 16.59 Neo63
 18.86 Mats Valk
 21.49 SimonWestlund
 23.02 JustinJ
 25.50 Yi Ren
 28.67 fazrulz
 29.40 Hong_Zhang
 35.79 Ryanrex116
 37.56 Kidstardust
 45.99 Mike Hughey
 51.40 Hyprul 9-ty2
 56.29 Kian
 2:12.20 aronpm
 2:34.56 MichaelErskine
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

31 guusrs
34 fanwuq
36 Mats Valk
37 SimonWestlund
43 kinch2002
48 Cride5
50 ZB_FTW!!!
50 aronpm
55 TEGTaylor
55 jamesdeanludlow
58 Zane_C
DNF  Kian

*Contest results*

454 SimonWestlund
438 Mats Valk
348 fazrulz
334 kinch2002
302 Kian
296 Hays
276 flee135
255 Ryanrex116
234 Bogyo
230 mazei
205 Hong_Zhang
194 pierrotlenageur
189 jamesdeanludlow
177 Yi Ren
172 Yes, We Can!
170 Hyprul 9-ty2
165 Neo63
158 aronpm
143 mande
142 Evan Liu
136 ManasijV
135 Gunnar
134 ZB_FTW!!!
125 Edward_Lin
124 Stachuk1992
117 TEGTaylor
117 Mike Hughey
108 randomtoad
108 onionhoney
98 blizzardmb
96 MichaelErskine
95 MatsBergsten
93 Micael
90 AdvanceFIN
86 Edam
83 Jin
82 04mucklowd
82 DavidWoner
80 Musli4brekkies
78 Edward
73 fanwuq
71 ianini
71 Zane_C
70 Chuck
69 Cride5
68 RubikMagicPuzzleToy
62 jave
62 Henrik
54 Lumej
53 liljthedude
51 Edmund
46 iSpinz
45 Yichen
42 salshort
40 PeterV
37 PM 1729
34 nickvu2
33 Robert-Y
28 desertbear
26 ender9994
25 SebCube
25 Flicky
24 larf
22 guusrs
21 Fox
21 MTGjumper
20 Pk Feng
15 JustinJ
11 MistArts
11 JunwenYao
10 Kidstardust
9 TioMario


----------



## Kian (Jan 23, 2010)

None of my results were tabulated for some reason. Should I format differently?


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 23, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > Edam said:
> ...



Sort of a bad way to quote... When I first saw this post I knew the program would count the exact same times for both of them, so perhaps MTGjumper's 4x4 result should be deleted?


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 23, 2010)

Yay! 5th in Magic!


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 23, 2010)

yay 

Not a lot of competitors this week  

And what happened to Maarten's "all events every week" plan?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 23, 2010)

Exam week sorry


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 23, 2010)

Kian said:


> None of my results were tabulated for some reason. Should I format differently?



Same here, my results are not counted.


----------



## Bogyo (Jan 23, 2010)

Hmm, my megaminx average isn't 1:06, please correct it.


> Megaminx: 1:13.33 1:01.97 1:03.66 1:00.71 57.43 =>1:02.11


----------



## SebCube (Jan 23, 2010)

hey none of results were put in


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 23, 2010)

A lot of results were not counted, just looking at the events I did. I know someone had a 10.xx clock average and two people had 16.xx sq1 averages. I'm sure there are more.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 23, 2010)

@Bogyo: Sorry, your fifth solve was so fast that the program did not accept it.
So it counted as a DNF, now that is corrected. You won Megaminx 

If you in the future make times sub-50 you must tell me so this does not happen again 

@Kian & Cornelius: For some reason the downloading was not correct, so your posts was alltogether missing. I checked in my infile once more, as I remembered Kian's nice Multi. But when I found nothing I thought he was so happy with that so he forgot to enter it 
My mistake totally 

Now then?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 23, 2010)

Evan Liu said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Morten said:
> ...



Yes, you are correct!!

The result calculating program removes all quotes from posts, for this very reason. But without quotes the program cannot tell this result from the original. So if you want to incorporate other persons results in a post you must quote them. Particularly if you don't enter this event yourself (if that is the case I get a warning message).


----------



## SebCube (Jan 23, 2010)

excuse me umm but does that apply to everyone whos time was not entered or are there other reasons, because mine were not entered as well.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 23, 2010)

SebCube said:


> excuse me umm but does that apply to everyone whos time was not entered or are there other reasons, because mine were not entered as well.



Yes I think that all posts 50-59 went missing while I downloaded.
Now you are there and Kian and Cornelius.

Is there anyone still missing, please tell me.


----------



## Kian (Jan 23, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> @Kian & Cornelius: For some reason the downloading was not correct, so your posts was alltogether missing. I checked in my infile once more, as I remembered Kian's nice Multi. But when I found nothing I thought he was so happy with that so he forgot to enter it
> My mistake totally
> 
> Now then?



Haha, thanks for correcting it, Mats! I'm just happy it wasn't because I posted incorrectly. Your program is always so reliable I figured it had to be my fault.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 23, 2010)

Kian said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > @Kian & Cornelius: For some reason the downloading was not correct, so your posts was alltogether missing. I checked in my infile once more, as I remembered Kian's nice Multi. But when I found nothing I thought he was so happy with that so he forgot to enter it
> ...



Nah, as reliable as my grammar is correct 
But we will live with it


----------



## ManasijV (Jan 24, 2010)

Won BLD


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you for correcting, Mats!


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 24, 2010)

I should get 1 point for my 3x3x3 BLD DNF avg!
I'm only joking, don't worry about it


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 24, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> I should get 1 point for my 3x3x3 BLD DNF avg!
> I'm only joking, don't worry about it



More, I think you get/got six points for it, five for competing in 3x3BLD 
and one point for (shared) last place. 

Do you believe otherwise?

Edit: Now I understand. You wrote only BLD, you have to name it
at least 3BLD or 3x3BLD for the program to understand.

Now you have got your six points.


----------



## Cride5 (Jan 24, 2010)

My 2x2x2 BLD result isn't included either. Will your program recognise the heading: "2x2x2 BLD"


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 26, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> My 2x2x2 BLD result isn't included either. Will your program recognise the heading: "2x2x2 BLD"



Sorry for not answering fast, I am often offline two days a week.

Anyway, 2x2x2 BLD is the preferred event name. So the event name is not
the problem. The problem is that you add lots of info and the real results are mixed up in the comments. Please write something like this:

2x2x2 BLD DNF 5:28.77 DNF 
then you can add lots of info about the solves on the following lines.
If you want to add non-valid times (memo times or dnf times) on the event line put them within [ ] or ( ). ( Things added within square brackets are always ignored, things within normal parentheses are ignored only in bld events )


----------



## Cride5 (Jan 27, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> The problem is that you add lots of info and the real results are mixed up in the comments.





Cride5 said:


> *2x2x2 BLD: 5:28.77*
> 1:59.63	+ 2:35.89 = 4:35.52 DNF - Totally scrambled
> 2:18.54 + 2:06.17 = 4:24.72 DNF - 2 misoriented corners
> 3:18.16 + 2:10.61 = 5:28.77 Probably last place, but success nevertheless



Ah, right. I assumed that the result was being read from the same line as the event header. Is there any way to unambiguously separate the comments from the result, maybe using a newline? For example would this have worked:



> *2x2x2 BLD: 5:28.77*
> 
> 1:59.63	+ 2:35.89 = 4:35.52 DNF - Totally scrambled
> 2:18.54 + 2:06.17 = 4:24.72 DNF - 2 misoriented corners
> 3:18.16 + 2:10.61 = 5:28.77 Probably last place, but success nevertheless


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 27, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> Is there any way to unambiguously separate the comments from the result, maybe using a newline? For example would this have worked:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, I see. Yes, a new line (newline ) will be fine. But the results consists of
*all three tries* (best of three) or in normal events of *all five tries* (average 3 of 5). 
(as the program normally calculates the average and in this case finds the best of the tree tries)

So in this case the full result consists of 
*2x2x2 BLD DNF DNF 5:28.77* 
Then you may add as many comments as you like in the following lines as long as they do not start with an event name.
(or on the same line *after the actual times*)

Here the relevant info actually is the bolded stuff in your text

*2x2x2 BLD:* 5:28.77

1:59.63	+ 2:35.89 = 4:35.52 *DNF* - Totally scrambled
2:18.54 + 2:06.17 = 4:24.72 *DNF* - 2 misoriented corners
3:18.16 + 2:10.61 = *5:28.77* Probably last place, but success nevertheless 

which was way to hard for the program to find (and still so easy for a human )


----------



## Cride5 (Jan 27, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> But the results consists of
> *all three tries* (best of three) or in normal events of *all five tries* (average 3 of 5).
> (as the program normally calculates the average and in this case finds the best of the tree tries)


Ah right, that clears things up. Thanks


----------

